# Kal thread!!!!



## gone-a-milkin

Awlrightee then.  this is how the drawing came out, right here..

The KNITTER ......................the RECIPIENT


1 betty modin........................Marchwind
2 Marchwind..........................Pakalana
3 Pakalana............................Shazza
4 Shazza..............................ya-ni-sa_song
5 ya-ni-sa_song....................mamajohnson
6 mamajohnson.....................matt man
7 matt man..........................Wind in Her Hair
8 Wind in Her Hair..................canadiangirl
9 canadiangirl.......................kandmcockrell
10 kandmcockrell....................Shygal
11 Shygal..............................dixiemaiden
12 dixiemaiden.......................gone-a-milkin
13 gone-a-milkin....................toadshadegal
14 toadshadegal....................marinemomtatt
15 marinemomtatt..................ny cowgirl
16 ny cowgirl........................yankeeterrier
17 yankeeterrier....................ejagno
18 ejagno.............................northprairiegir
19 northprairiegir...................betty modin

The name on the left is WHO is doing the knitting.
The name to its right is whom it will be knitted FOR.

For those just tuning in, here is the pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-hiking-scarf


Any questions?


----------



## mamajohnson

Wooo Hooo!!! And I am off! First a quick check of the other thread to see if matt-man has allergies... Then to dive head first in the stash and look for some fun yarn! :banana02:

oh wait! What are your favorite colors Matt-man??


----------



## gone-a-milkin

KAL participants! Please do me a little favor and say hi on this thread, okay? That way I know that everyone has seen it and is on the right track. Otherwise, I worry. 

This is the thread for all your pics and questions and (probably) a lot of off-topic rambling. I wonder how many FA pages it takes 19 knitters to knit a scarf? LOL. 12? more?


----------



## Marchwind

Thanks GAM you are such a great KAL organizer :dance: Would you like me to lock the other thread or don't you think it will be a problem? If you want me to lock it just let me know. I'd put a post with a link to this thread in there and ask people to post here from now on. Sort of like I do for the FAC.

Off to PM Lana :clap:


----------



## kandmcockrell

Hi Shygal! Any color requests? or any colors that you don't like?


----------



## marinemomtatt

Awesome...This is gonna be fun! 

I'm 9 repeats/11 inches into NY COWGIRLS Scarf...cruzzin' right along!


----------



## mamajohnson

gone-a-milkin said:


> I wonder how many FA pages it takes 19 knitters to knit a scarf? LOL. 12? more?


Wellllll.... last kal was 9 knitters (right?) and 9 pages.... lol!
and this is cables... I have never done cables.

Ya'll may be in for a LOT of questions!
:croc:


----------



## yankeeterrier

Well, here's what I started with. I'm afraid the cast on end flares a bit. It's nearly 3' at the moment.
It is a bit more lavender than my camera shows


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

Yay!! This is sooo exciting! Here is a picture of what I have done so far for Yankee Terrier! 










I just got back from getting all of my shots for our trip. I got 5 total! So I am not sure if I will be able to knit at all tomorrow because my arms are pretty darn sore! We are going to be teaching Spinning to the Girls at the teenage girls home and to women at the leper colony!


----------



## ejagno

Yankeeterrior;
I am honored to be one the receiving end of the lavender scarf. It's just perfect for me here in the land of purple/green/gold for the Mardi Gras Season. I just cut out a fleece jacket that I'm sewing in rich purple with a collar of lavender roses. This is just perfect for that jacket as I didn't own a lavender scarf to go with it. Thank you so much.:clap:

I started my scarf over today and I'm back where I left off last night before the kitten shredded it. Northernprariegirl, I hope you like it as much as I'm liking it. I really love working with this pattern and this yarn. I have alot of sitting to do tomorrow in doctors offices and this scarf is making it worth the waiting. I'll post a pic tomorrow for you.

NYCowgirl; That blue is amazing and the work is beautiful. I just know Yankeeterrior will love it.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

Thanks!


----------



## yankeeterrier

WooHoo, perfect! Oh and YT or Jez type a lot faster than yankeeerrier and I am fine with either.


----------



## betty modin

How exciting...I get to spin and knit for Marchwind! I'm spinning up a fawn shetland fleece in a three ply yarn to show off all those cables. The fleece is from my little ewe Jazz. It won't be glitzy or shiny, but it will be soft and warm. I just finished the first bobbin this evening...two more to go (and then the plying..) I should be ready to begin knitting next week.
betty


----------



## dixiemaiden

I started my scarf today, and I will be in the car for several hours tomorrow, so hopefully I will get quite a bit done then. I am excited with how the cables are turning out, as this is my first cable project. 
MamaJohnson, Matt-Man's computer crashed today, so she probably hasn't seen this thread yet.


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song

I am looking forward to this project. I have started one, but I think I will give that to a friend and pick out some special yarn for mamajohnson.

Soooo...

Mamajohnson, please let me know your favorite colors--I will stick to natural fibers for ya!

Stacie


----------



## mamajohnson

ya-ni, I dont think I have a color that I don't like! 
Blue is one of my favorites, but I am open to any color! Well, except maybe pink.


----------



## Shygal

kandmcockrell said:


> Hi Shygal! Any color requests? or any colors that you don't like?


Hi 
I like any color really, though my favorites are dark blues and dark greens


----------



## Shygal

dixiemaiden said:


> I started my scarf today, and I will be in the car for several hours tomorrow, so hopefully I will get quite a bit done then. I am excited with how the cables are turning out, as this is my first cable project.
> MamaJohnson, Matt-Man's computer crashed today, so she probably hasn't seen this thread yet.



Hello  
Do you have any color preferences? This is my first cable project too!
Any fiber preferences?


----------



## Shazza

ya-ni-sa_song said:


> I am looking forward to this project. I have started one, but I think I will give that to a friend and pick out some special yarn for mamajohnson.
> 
> Soooo...
> 
> Mamajohnson, please let me know your favorite colors--I will stick to natural fibers for ya!
> 
> Stacie


Hi Stacie....I hope you like an adventure  I bought some Yak down before Christmas, and it matches really nice with one of my sheep fleeces....so your scarf will be Wool/Yak. Let me know if you have an allergy to Yak lol. I am hoping it will be a pinky/mousey color.


----------



## northprairiegir

Well I determined yesterday that I can't find my cable needle - so I will have to pick one up later today when I go to town! Already heard from ejagno and will be sending Betty a pm to visit with her about colors she likes, etc! Everyone's postings look lovely! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## dixiemaiden

Shygal said:


> Hello
> Do you have any color preferences? This is my first cable project too!
> Any fiber preferences?


 Hi Shygal,
I like natural fibers, and I don't have any allergies so whatever you have will be fine. For colors I like blues, dark reds, but I am not to picky so I am sure I will like what you pick. Thanks!


----------



## mamajohnson

Yak fiber? Wow! I have never heard of that!! What is it like? fuzzy like angora, or more like wool? I am just really curious now.
I may need to go google yak now.....


----------



## Marchwind

Betty I'm excited too :sing: I get to knit for Pakalana :banana02:

I can't believe all of you have gotten so far in your work so far. Beautiful!

NYCowgirl, you are going to have so much fun! I am envious of your trip. Make sure you take lots of pictures so you can show us. Will you have computer access? I hope so I would love to hear about your trip as it happens. Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## canadiangirl

I"ll be getting started today. A good excuse to go to my yarn shop this afternoon and pet the nice wool!
kandmcockrell I noticed on the other thread you like natural fibers but if there's any colours you do or don't particularly like give me a heads up : )


----------



## canadiangirl

I'm good with anything- although I have reddish hair so pink doesn't always work- somedays I try it anyway lol


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

Marchwind said:


> Betty I'm excited too :sing: I get to knit for Pakalana :banana02:
> 
> I can't believe all of you have gotten so far in your work so far. Beautiful!
> 
> NYCowgirl, you are going to have so much fun! I am envious of your trip. Make sure you take lots of pictures so you can show us. Will you have computer access? I hope so I would love to hear about your trip as it happens. Wonderful!!!!!


I am planning on taking a TON of pictures! I might have Internet once or twice during the trip, Ethiopia has a rotation on their power so we will probably not have power for 2 or 3 of the days that we are there. I started a blog for the trip.. http://marchout.wordpress.com/ 
I will try and post on the blog if I get Internet, but some of the blog sites are blocked in the country,or they just won't work. If that is the case I will email the information to my mom and she will post it for me!

Back to knitting..lol I was able to do a little knitting last night but not a lot.. I am really excited about this! 
yankeeterrier, Do you like coffee? If it is ok with you and GAM (since she is running this) I would like to send your package after I get back from Ethiopia, so then you can maybe have a surprise from a foreign country!:sing:


----------



## Pakalana

I'm checking in GAM. 

Going out to Australia, coming in from Minnesota. Very cool, kids are excited. :banana02:

Ack, you guys are already going! I'll need to get a move on.


----------



## kandmcockrell

I am totally open to any color really. I like saturated colors as well as muted. I know that really does not help, but use a color you like to work with.
I will be wearing it with a cream colored coat so anything will work really.

thanks!



canadiangirl said:


> I"ll be getting started today. A good excuse to go to my yarn shop this afternoon and pet the nice wool!
> kandmcockrell I noticed on the other thread you like natural fibers but if there's any colours you do or don't particularly like give me a heads up : )


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Okay, here is mine for toadshadegal. I hope you like green. 
I am using Lamb's Pride worsted, it is 85% wool and 15% mohair.

I am working it on 7" dpns, and I would get lost w/o my stitchmarker.










and for kicks, this shot where you can see that I am wearing socks made from the same yarn. 










The DS15 is calling this project a "long twisty rag". It does keep ONE leg warm while you are knitting. LOL.


----------



## marinemomtatt

Here's my progress on NY Cowgirl's Scarf:









All night long I dreamed about knitting, too bad I didn't awake to a completed scarf...~lol~...


----------



## gone-a-milkin

marinemomtatt, what kind of yarn is that? Beautiful work everybody!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

I LOVE IT!!!!! It looks so soft and pretty!!!


----------



## marinemomtatt

The yarn is Paton's 100% Wool in a Grey Mix.
My only issue with this yarn so far is it doesn't glide through my fingers very well...I knit Continental and it keeps strangling my pinky.
The TPI is nice though!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Ya'll are QUICK!!! This thing just began and you have big long scarves already. Every last one of them is gorgeous!!


----------



## mamajohnson

Mat-Man! I need to know what color you like - or at least what colors you hate!! I am thinking about buying yarn (I only have oh about 2 boxes and 6 bags full..) And have found 3 different colors that are gorgeous.... so I would like a little push as to which direction to go.
Ya'll slow down! I may never catch up! lol!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Please note the small change to the original swap partnerings. We will now be putting Madame's name in where Shygal's was.

Hope this doesn't cause too much confusion. Please let me know that you can see this change!! (((please.)))


----------



## Marchwind

Mrs. Homesteader don't feel bad. I still need to find the fibers I'll use, spin them up and begin knitting. Is it any wonder I asked for at least a month  I have no days off this week at all. I work my regular job Sun.-Thurs. and the Grand opening at the yarn shop and she wants me there for both days, plus I have a board meeting Friday morning before I go to work at the yarn shop. So I don't know when I'll be starting the spinning. I think I know what fibers I'll use though, I just need to get my hand on them to see how they will feel in the neck.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Poor Marchwind, she cannot spin yarn because of her job in the yarn shop. LOL. 
I am just kidding, it sounds like a very busy week ahead. 

In case you all missed it, we are now adding Madame to the KAL, since Shygal will be unable to participate.


----------



## yankeeterrier

~NY_Cowgirl~ said:


> I am planning on taking a TON of pictures! I might have Internet once or twice during the trip, Ethiopia has a rotation on their power so we will probably not have power for 2 or 3 of the days that we are there. I started a blog for the trip.. http://marchout.wordpress.com/
> I will try and post on the blog if I get Internet, but some of the blog sites are blocked in the country,or they just won't work. If that is the case I will email the information to my mom and she will post it for me!
> 
> Back to knitting..lol I was able to do a little knitting last night but not a lot.. I am really excited about this!
> yankeeterrier, Do you like coffee? If it is ok with you and GAM (since she is running this) I would like to send your package after I get back from Ethiopia, so then you can maybe have a surprise from a foreign country!:sing:


Sounds super exciting. I have traveled quite a bit, but never made it to Africa (and would have loved a trip to Egypt). You can ship at whatever point is convenient for you, no worries from my end.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

yankeeterrier said:


> Sounds super exciting. I have traveled quite a bit, but never made it to Africa (and would have loved a trip to Egypt). You can ship at whatever point is convenient for you, no worries from my end.


Yay! this makes it even more fun! I will hopefully be going to a bunch of the local markets with some of the girls from the girls home.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

NY Cowgirl, the only thing I hope is that everyone finishes their scarf and sends it on. 
That Ethiopian coffee sounds pretty good to me. I want to see pics of you spinning in the leper colony, personally. That is just -WOW!-


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

gone-a-milkin said:


> NY Cowgirl, the only thing I hope is that everyone finishes their scarf and sends it on.
> That Ethiopian coffee sounds pretty good to me. I want to see pics of you spinning in the leper colony, personally. That is just -WOW!-


 I don't know if I personally will be spinning with the leper colony but at least one of the girls on our team will be. I will most likly be teaching the teen mothers how to spin.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Madame, any fiber alergies? Any colors you love or can't stand?


----------



## Humburger

I told Marci I was not going to look at the fiber arts forum, because I was getting tempted to do the scarf, but I looked anyway! I'm glad I did NOT sign up! You guys are almost done!  I would never be able to keep up...

But, those are some beautiful scarves!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

WIHH, my yarn is in a color called "Turf Green", what color is yours?

I am doing mine on size 8 dpn's. They are 7" long and that beats my straights, which are a whopping 14".  My furniture doesn't accomodate that much needlewaving. The only circ I have is metal and I dont get along with the way those needles have the curved part where the cable joins it. I end up dragging the stitches over the little hump there and it is toooo slow. 

What kind of cast on are you doing? The longtail cast on makes it so the first row is a purl row, so when you cast off you have to be sure you are facing the purl side too. Not that it matters too awful much, IMO. I read something in knitty ( I think) with a good tutorial. I will look for it. But not right now, the DH just came home from work early...there goes my serenity. LOL.


----------



## katydidagain

Humburger said:


> But, those are some beautiful scarves!


They are indeed!


----------



## Shygal

gone-a-milkin said:


> Poor Marchwind, she cannot spin yarn because of her job in the yarn shop. LOL.
> I am just kidding, it sounds like a very busy week ahead.
> 
> In case you all missed it, we are now adding Madame to the KAL, since Shygal will be unable to participate.


Why?  I got thrown out?


----------



## Shygal

gone-a-milkin said:


> Please note the small change to the original swap partnerings. We will now be putting Madame's name in where Shygal's was.
> 
> Hope this doesn't cause too much confusion. Please let me know that you can see this change!! (((please.)))


it confuses me?


----------



## Marchwind

I don't have any yarn or partly completed scarf to show off. But I do have fibers :rock: I have two bumps that I will spin up and then decide which one I like best. The darker one is wool, possibly Polwarth, the lighter one is wool and possibly kid mohair. I'm not sure how well the colors will turn out here but can you tell I like purple  If the colors don't show up well the darker one is a hand dyed dark purple to sky blue. The lighter one is a beautiful light lavender.
And yes there is a cat in the picture.


----------



## RideBarefoot

Oh wow, I have soooo got to find the time to work on my knitting and get better so I can partcipate in one of these- ya'all are doing some beautiful work!


----------



## matt_man

OK so my computer crashed big time and needs a new motherboard. This is a slower that dirt computer that I can barely check my email with so bear with me on not getting on here to post any pics of my progress. I will check for messages though and other peoples updates.

WIHH - can you please send me a PM with any preferences you have? Or just some absolute No No's.

Rachel


----------



## marinemomtatt

WIHH....The circs are size 8, the needle length is 5 inches (they have the little curve where the cable connects) the overall length is 29. I do try to have all the stitches on the needle so I'm not constantly muscling (sp?) the stitches closer to the working needle.
I sure wish they were bamboo...I almost bought some when I got the wool but I'm too cheap and I'm waiting until I go to Sister's (tourist town in Central Oregon) with my neighbor, the needles are $2 cheaper...and 89 miles away...~lol~..

Shygal...LOVE that there fiber, Beautiful!

Gone-a-milkin...That yarn is so pretty. I wanted to use some French Wool from the 70's that's almost that color, but only have 200 yds. of it, someday I'll find just the right project for it.


----------



## Pakalana

Marchwind said:


> I don't have any yarn or partly completed scarf to show off. But I do have fibers :rock: I have two bumps that I will spin up and then decide which one I like best. The darker one is wool, possibly Polwarth, the lighter one is wool and possibly kid mohair. I'm not sure how well the colors will turn out here but can you tell I like purple  If the colors don't show up well the darker one is a hand dyed dark purple to sky blue. The lighter one is a beautiful light lavender.
> And yes there is a cat in the picture.


They're both pretty! 

I still need to figure out what color I'm going to do. Had rabbit chores to do today, so hopefully tomorrow I can get in the kitchen start playing...so that I can get to the knitting!


----------



## Madame

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> Ya'll are QUICK!!! This thing just began and you have big long scarves already. Every last one of them is gorgeous!!


I can't find my stash, gol durn it! Gonna have to visit the yarn store this weekend!


----------



## tallpines

marinemomtatt said:


> The yarn is Paton's 100% Wool in a Grey Mix.
> My only issue with this yarn so far is it doesn't glide through my fingers very well...I knit Continental and it keeps strangling my pinky.
> The TPI is nice though!


What is "continental"?

What does TPI mean?


----------



## yankeeterrier

ejagno said:


> Yankeeterrier;
> I am honored to be one the receiving end of the lavender scarf. It's just perfect for me here in the land of purple/green/gold for the Mardi Gras Season. I just cut out a fleece jacket that I'm sewing in rich purple with a collar of lavender roses. This is just perfect for that jacket as I didn't own a lavender scarf to go with it. Thank you so much.:clap:


I'm a bit worried that this may be to heavy for NO. It is really knitting up like a winter scarf. I may look for a lighter weight yarn if I can get out to the store in the next few days.


----------



## Shazza

How long have we got finish the scarf??? I am feeling a bit under the hammer looking at all your started scarves and I am still spinning the yarn for mine.


----------



## Pakalana

Shazza said:


> How long have we got finish the scarf??? I am feeling a bit under the hammer looking at all your started scarves and I am still spinning the yarn for mine.


A month, I believe. I'm still working on the spinning part too.


----------



## ejagno

yankeeterrier said:


> I'm a bit worried that this may be to heavy for NO. It is really knitting up like a winter scarf. I may look for a lighter weight yarn if I can get out to the store in the next few days.


Please continue. We've just gotten above freezing for the first time in a week. I'm very cold natured. I keep a coat in my car in 90 degree temps because I freeze in the grocery stores. LOL I really love the lavender you've selected. BTW, I'm not in New Orleans. I'm on the opposite end of the state near the Texas border. 

I've just taken mine apart completely when I discovered that I'd twisted one of my cables early on and didn't notice it until I got ready to take a picture and post it. I'd rather undo it now than send something out with a blatent mistake. So all of you that are just starting, take heart...............us newbie's will likely still be knitting and undoing when you are long finished.


----------



## Shygal

Well, I am going to continue on as if I was still listed where I was, going out to buy my yarn today and if I am still not in the swap, I will still end up with my scarf lol

It doesnt look as if cabling is as hard as I thought it might be, I will find out.


----------



## toadshadegal

Gone-a-milkin: Love the color! Its just beautiful.

Marinemomtatt: I hope you like the color and fiber I chose. It's Galway yarn in red. It's really more of a cranberry color. But I'll make it in any color you want- just give me enough time to get the yarn. I live 30 miles from a pretty good yarn store.


----------



## ejagno

toadshadegal said:


> Gone-a-milkin: Love the color! Its just beautiful.
> 
> Marinemomtatt: I hope you like the color and fiber I chose. It's Galway yarn in red. It's really more of a cranberry color. But I'll make it in any color you want- just give me enough time to get the yarn. I live 30 miles from a pretty good yarn store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor pic.http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/images/smilies/frown.gif I'm new at taking pictures and uploading them to the web. The scarf really is prettier than that pic shows.


When the link is clicked for your picture the only image is that of a purple unhappy face like this one. 

Shygal; I'm sorry that your name got removed. Apparently there was a misunderstanding. I'm hoping someone will get back with you soon.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I would like to appologize for the confusion concerning this swap.

Shygal is in the KAL.

I had received a miscommunication and was basing the thread changes on that. You wouldn't think it would be that hard to run a little scarf knitting project, but I guess it can be, LOL.

So, I will find out if there is a way to have the list edited, my edit button wont work on that post now. Even if it doesn't get changed, the parties involved in the mistake should all be clear now. Everybody should just go back to the original set up. 

Madame is also going to be knitting along with us, as well.  Hopefully others who are not part of the swap will post pics of their scarves for us to see also.

It was all an accident on my part, honestly. I hope you all can find it in your hearts to forgive me. 

Sincerely, Wendy


----------



## Madame

Shygal said:


> Well, I am going to continue on as if I was still listed where I was, going out to buy my yarn today and if I am still not in the swap, I will still end up with my scarf lol
> 
> It doesnt look as if cabling is as hard as I thought it might be, I will find out.


You are back in the swap in your original spot. :clap:

Cable is not hard at all, and it sure is pretty.


----------



## dixiemaiden

Here is a picture of my progress so far. Cables are fun!


----------



## ejagno

Dixie; That vibrant pink could cheer up the worst winter day. You are doing a great job.

GAM; We still love ya and now shygirl knows she wasn't gettin away from us that easily. LOL


----------



## Marchwind

Tallpines, Continental is a way of knitting it is also called picking. There are basically two forms or ways of knitting; Continental and English also known as Picking and throwing. I'm a thrower I hold my yarn in my right hand and wrap the yarn or throw it over the needle. Pickers hold their yarn in the left hand and sort of scoop the yarn up. I'm not sure I'm explaining this very well. Pickers tend to be faster knitters but throwers have more even tension. Neither way is right or wrong they are just different.

TPI = Twists per inch in reference to the number of twists a yarn has per inch.

Shazza, One month for those of use who have to spin we better get cracking soon. Maybe we need to ask for more time? I did say one month minimum.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

dixiemaiden, that is beautiful! 

I am glad to see everyone is getting the hang of the cables. They look so fancy, and really are not THAT hard. I haven't done the math to see how many C6F's ther are on this scarf, but it must be a LOT. Plenty of practice.

tallpines, there are 2 basic styles of knitting. Continental is where you hold the working yarn in your left hand, it is also sometimes called the German method. The other style is English, where you carry the yarn in your right hand. I am a continental knitter, and lefthanded. I am not sure but I think the TPI refers to "twists per inch". The twistiness of the yarn?

toadshadegal, if you are needing help to post pics, please ask. If you want to e-mail them to me I will post them up for you. What photo hosting website are you using? Also, what is your LYS, OCM? 

WIHH, you are writing a pretty good resume for those addi turbos. They cost $22, though, at the last place I saw them.  I will have to trip over a pot of gold first. 

I think 2 skeins of Lambs Pride will work out to just about exactly 55" of scarf. 

I cannot wait to see what all you spinners come up with. 

Madame, did you get some yarn picked out yet?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Marchwind, I think everyone will finish in their own good time. Setting time limits hasn't helped in the past, LOL. Nobody should be feeling 'under the hammer...' yet!

It would be nice if the recipient could wear their scarf a little bit THIS winter though, right?


----------



## Marchwind

But of course GAM  It's just.... on never mind.


----------



## marinemomtatt

Thanks Marchwind for answering Tallpines question for me. I've been glued to CNN...and knitting of course.
I like (and made myself learn) Continental/picking because it's a lot gentler on my poor abused finger joints and it also helps my stitches come out more uniform tensionwise. I will admit that when working with DPNs the method can give me fits.

TOADSHADEGAL...The Cranberry sounds awesome, it'll go well with all my coats even my Cammy which needs a feminine touch...~lol~...

Holy Cow Litto the wind is howling today, makes me a bit jumpy since we have tall Oaks whose branches crisscross over our Aluminum Mansion. Freaks me out that I need to walk under the trees to feed the hens and ducks. DANG! a branch just landed on the roof, I about wet myself. I bet if I go out and look it'll be a small branch with a LOUD voice!


----------



## yankeeterrier

Ejagno - Well I have some baby weight here in lavender that I cast on as well on smaller needles. I borrowed the idea of the ribbing edge and I think it drapes much better, so you will have your choice. I'll post progress pics of both when I get back this afternoon. My day to go to town, yuck.


----------



## mamajohnson

I don't have yarn yet for this scarf, but spent last night playing with some other yarn (acrylic blend) and my daughter quickly claimed any results of that scarf. 
But, really the cables are not hard! Well, ok, not now. I did rip it out only 3 times.. lol!
WIHH - your right about the circ. I tried with some little cheap plastic ones from Boye, and it was maddening how that curl slowed things down.
I am on a cheap pair of old metal needles now. Don't know about the Addi needles, I have some of the wood ones from knitpics that I love. But, they are tied up in a hat. 
ok, gotta go pay bills and see if I can squeeze out some yarn money.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Dixiemaiden, that pink is beautiful. Everyone is doing a great job.


----------



## Pakalana

gone-a-milkin said:


> WIHH, you are writing a pretty good resume for those addi turbos. They cost $22, though, at the last place I saw them.  I will have to trip over a pot of gold first.
> ?


I'm putting in more for those Addis, expensive yes...and worth every penny.  Try looking on ebay, that's where I picked up the couple that I have. 

I'd really like to give the Knit Picks Harmony a try, anyone have those??? I don't like my needles having much grab to them, bamboo drives me nuts. The Harmony gets me 'cause they're pretty.


----------



## mamajohnson

Pakalana - harmony are the needles I have. They are wonderful! I have 16" circulars, and the yarn just glides over them. Very very nice to knit with. I intend to get more.


----------



## Marchwind

Another Addie Turbo fan here  I also just tried a pair of Inox circular that are supposed to be like Addies and they aren't bad and they are half the price. I threw away the package today so I don't have specifics but I can maybe post more about them on Friday.


----------



## Pakalana

mamajohnson said:


> Pakalana - harmony are the needles I have. They are wonderful! I have 16" circulars, and the yarn just glides over them. Very very nice to knit with. I intend to get more.


Oooh, you used the word "glide"........going to need to give these a try.  I'm tossing around the idea of getting the interchangeable if they really click with me. Makes more sense and hopefully will help tame the needle infestation here. LOL


----------



## matt_man

About 2 years ago I got sets of bamboo circulars and DPN's off of ebay for $16 for each set plus shipping. There was size 0 through 11 in each set. I don't know if the seller still sells them on ebay but I would look there. I really like them.

I was actually able to download pictures to this computer so here is my progress:










I am using some berroco peruvian wool and I don't remember what exactly the other yarn is but it is two stranded and I think it is a mohair blend with tan and lavender flecks in it. I am just using the mohair one around the edges and knitting it along with the main yarn; so I am knitting with 3 balls of yarn right now.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Rachel, you have a strand of mohair on each side, is that right?

I can imagine how yummy that edge will feel against someones neck. 

Simply delicious looking.


----------



## PKBoo

Wow - I miss two days, and I can't believe the progress! These scarves are absolutely beautiful! Keep those pictures coming...it's so much fun to watch the progress and see the different yarn/colors!


----------



## mamajohnson

ohhhh Rachel, that is gorgeous! It looks soft. I love any sort of mohair/angora/soft/fuzzy yarn !


----------



## betty modin

Okay, I'm feeling behind already as well. I do have the spinning 1/2 done though...does that count? Good thing we have a bit of winter left to go-and a month to do this in. The choices in yarn and color are all wonderful. I must say, we are a talented and eager group of fiber artists. And, I'm always impressed by how supportive and helpful the group is. 
betty


----------



## Shazza

I have converted the yards to mtrs and am about to count my skeins to see if I have enough to wash it and start knitting.... Its not as pinky as I thought lol more mousy brown. 

Edited to add...I have heaps done now so will wash the skeins tommorrow, and in the heat it will dry quickly and I can start knitting tommorrow night.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Oh Rachel, that looks so soft and yummy. Beautiful!!!


----------



## ejagno

Wow, just wow. Everyone is doing such a beautiful job with this scarf. As a knitting newbie you folks have opened my eyes to a whole new world of absolutely spectacular yarns. I want them all, yarns and scarves. LOL I have not been able to work on mine for a few days. My crutches are killing my hands so I've been trying to rest them. 

Well, I'm off to physical therapy but I wanted to show you what I came across yesterday. I found a modified version of the Irish Hiking Scarf that makes it reversible and it is even more beautiful than the originial. http://www.cometosilver.com/patterns/palindrome.htm


----------



## swamp_deb

ejagno said:


> Wow, just wow. Everyone is doing such a beautiful job with this scarf. As a knitting newbie you folks have opened my eyes to a whole new world of absolutely spectacular yarns. I want them all, yarns and scarves. LOL I have not been able to work on mine for a few days. My crutches are killing my hands so I've been trying to rest them.
> 
> Well, I'm off to physical therapy but I wanted to show you what I came across yesterday. I found a modified version of the Irish Hiking Scarf that makes it reversible and it is even more beautiful than the originial. http://www.cometosilver.com/patterns/palindrome.htm



That's the one I posted in the voting thread and got into trouble (it's very easy to knit too!).

You are all making such beautiful scarves, I am having a good time reading about your progress and looking at the wonderful pictures.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

swamp deb, you are not in TROUBLE!! LOL. sheesh.


----------



## matt_man

gone-a-milkin said:


> Rachel, you have a strand of mohair on each side, is that right?
> 
> I can imagine how yummy that edge will feel against someones neck.
> 
> Simply delicious looking.


Yes, I have a strand of the mohair on each side. I am running that along with the wool only on the first 4 stitches of each side.

Just wanted to add a nice trick for those who might not know...If you slip the first stitch of every row, you will get a nice edge when you are finished.


----------



## sweet_mae

Hi everyone, 
I am also knitting the scarf but this is the first time cableing so I didn't think I should do the kal but I love seeing all the pics of your beautiful work. I enjoy this thread so much.


----------



## swamp_deb

gone-a-milkin said:


> swamp deb, you are not in TROUBLE!! LOL. sheesh.



Honestly??? I can come out of the corner now?:bouncy:



Hope you know I'm kidding GAM.


----------



## Marchwind

Actually Swamp_deb it was all my fault because I pointed it out to everyone


----------



## marinemomtatt

Had to quit working on the NY Cowgirl's scarf last night. I swear every thought I had involved K2P2K2P6K2P2K2P6...I'm sure you all know the rest of the pattern...~lol~...
I picked up my Monarch's Grandmother's Garden sock so I could just knitknitknitknitknitknitknit.


----------



## yankeeterrier

Here are both versions. The colors are off, both are lavender, the camera makes the one look pink and the other look periwinkle.


----------



## sweet_mae

thank you wihh it seems to be easier than I thought but I have messed up a couple of times already and I just don't understand how to talk or watch tv and follow this pattern at the same time. lol


----------



## marinemomtatt

When I was working on this my family was not allowed to speak period when I was on a cable row. 









This pattern is called RAGNA in Elsebeth Lavold's book Viking Patterns for Knitting.
(This is being sent to a friend in Okinawa)


----------



## Island of Blueb

Lovely, lovely scarves, all of you! 

I could never knit this fast!

How awesome are YOU!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I did not knit one stitch on my scarf today. Tomorrow I am going to though. I will be waiting for the woodstove guy to come and fix the rheostat on my "Made-in-USA-and-the-rheostat-melted-off" Lopi woodstove. 

Waiting patiently to see more scarfalicious pics...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

I just sit back in amazement at how much ya'll get done so quickly. I started on a knitted scarf um.... maybe 3 winters ago. It is still not done.  Pathetic.. I know. I would just rip it out, but I have so much done and there is so much sweat and tears in it. 

Marinemomtatt, is the pink one a scarf or a band for around the ears or head? I love the color and pattern in it.


----------



## Shazza

I have started knitting and have had to knit with double the yarn as the Yak has spun up a lot finer than I usually spin lol...it is sooooo soft.


----------



## Shygal

Ive just finished my second repetition and the cables don't look too bad. But Im worried I wont finish in time  I knit very slowly. Ill get a picture as soon as I get a couple more repetitions done


----------



## kandmcockrell

I am still waiting on yarn:shrug: But, from testing the pattern and cables, once i get it, it should not take long.
Hopefully the yarn will come today. Then i will have this weekend to work on it.


----------



## Marchwind

Shygal don't worry about time. I haven't spun my yarn yet, because of that little fact I also haven't started knitting  Just leep going you will finish eventually!


----------



## mamajohnson

kandm - I don't have yarn yet either.... but I am practicing on some yarn I had laying around here.... So when I get the good stuff I will have it looking better than a newbie try!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Phoey! No yarn in the mail. Maybe the UPS man has it. Would it be wrong to call him and ask?:cute:


----------



## northprairiegir

I have my yarn spun but haven't started on the scarf yet. This week has been so crazy - so I am waiting for some quiet time this weekend to start! Thank goodness I don't have to work on Monday! It will be nice to be home for three days straight!


----------



## canadiangirl

I've started mine and it's a nice break from working on my "sylvi". I don't have to pay quite as close attention so it's a good one to work on when everyone is around. I actually couldn't decide on a colour so I'm doing 2, one will be for my sister as well. That's my biggest problem when I go into the yarn shop. I swear it calls my name.


----------



## marinemomtatt

Mrs. Homesteader...the Pink is an ear warmer/neckwarmer I also made up some fingerless mitts to go with it and lucky her she gets PINK socks too, I used Monarch's ROSES sock yarn. I LOVE the Viking type Cables even though they are impossible to 'mindlessly' knit.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

canadiangirl, what kind of yarn did you get?










Hey, it works. Aww, cute.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Shazza, I am also super curious to see your yarn with the yak fiber. Wild and wooly critters, yaks.

I have a cowboy friend who used to work on a yak ranch up in N. New Mexico. He took me around the place and we moved the herd to the top pasture. I thought they looked like dreadlock covered Daschund Cattle. . 

The meat was delicious, similar to buffalo.


----------



## ejagno

canadiangirl said:


> I've started mine and it's a nice break from working on my "sylvi". I don't have to pay quite as close attention so it's a good one to work on when everyone is around. I actually couldn't decide on a colour so I'm doing 2, one will be for my sister as well. That's my biggest problem when I go into the yarn shop. *I swear it calls my name*.


We must have identical names because the same thing happens to me. I told hubby it was out of my control..............like a child needing a mother. LOL

Shygirl; You just keep on knitting gal. You're doing great and you are not behind. You are NOT the only knitting newbie so take comfort. There are quite a few of us. There is still 25 days to go from the date that the list was posted. This puts the deadline on February 11th. Now, by my calculations there are approximately 55 repeats on this pattern to reach the recommended length. This means that if you just started today and are able to do at least 2 repeats per day then you'll be finished in time. You will find that as you do more repeats you will get faster therefore there will be days when producing 3 or 4 repeats goes by quickly and other days when life just simply gets in the way of knitting. So just relax and enjoy the beautiful learning experience. There is no knitting police that will arrest you if you knit a little slower or at record speeds.


----------



## Shazza

Heres the Yak/wool yarn.


----------



## Marchwind

Wow Shazza that looks soooooooo warm. I want to make a nest a crawl in.

The voices of fibers have haunted me for years and years. Auditory hallucinations are a symptom that this particular addiction has taken root and will never be cured, thank goodness!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Shazza, WOW! That is a fabulous puddle of fiber! 
Did you Navajo ply it, 3 ply? I LOVE it.

You all hear those voices too? The ones that say very sweetly , "Me....take ME home...I will keep you warm, look at me...pick me".? What a relief to know that the voices are real! LOL. It is funny how sometimes you get near the fiber and something just jumps out at you. (usually it is not the thing you came looking for either). I have a few skeins like that. It is just as well that I dont go anywhere or have a lot of money..I could get into deep trouble listening to the little fibery voices.


----------



## Pakalana

Finally at the knitting stage of the game! Yay, I feel better now. 

I cast on last night...late...and went to bed later.  

It's a 2 ply, mohair/angora/wool blend. There's a mild halo that just isn't picking up in the pics very well.


----------



## Pakalana

Okay, now I'm curious.....what's Yak feel like??? 

You guys are going to have my poor dh hyperventilating in a corner somewhere. Every time I mention some new fiber he gets that deer in the head lights look, and visions of odd beasts roaming the pastures. 

That's the problem with my voices. They tell me to take fiber home too, only because of our non-existent supply of yarn stores, it's still attached to the animal.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Oh Lana, your yarn is beautiful. Did you use fur from your own bunnies? Very pretty!(ahchoo!!!) 

ps, Your poor husband! I am thinking that you need yaks like you need a hole in the head. Maybe you could even milk them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Like this~


----------



## Humburger

Pakalana,

That scarf if bee-yoo-tee-ful!


----------



## Pakalana

gone-a-milkin said:


> Oh Lana, your yarn is beautiful. Did you use fur from your own bunnies? Very pretty!(ahchoo!!!)
> 
> ps, Your poor husband! I am thinking that you need yaks like you need a hole in the head. Maybe you could even milk them.


Yep, my bunny, Mr. Cheech. If you got close enough, his was the gray I sent you. The only thing that isn't mine or local is the mohair. 

Hmmm....yak products...Farmer's Market...........fortunately for my dh, I doubt I'd have much of a market here. 
You're right, I already have far too many holes in my head. Still considering Pygoras in a couple of years, maybe...about as far as I'm going to go though.


----------



## Pakalana

gone-a-milkin said:


> Like this~


Dang it! I hate those Monday morning shots!


----------



## mamajohnson

OMG Shazza! That just looks AWESOME! I would love to just stroke it, and love it, and and knit with it!! lol!! Yak, huh? wonder if Texas would be too hot??

Ya'll keep your durn voices to yourself! They keep finding me, telling me I need Angora goats...llamas,,,,, yaks.... Oh My Poor DH! 
(no yarn stores here either... guess I need to keep some on the hoof and find a spinning wheel)

I am still waiting on yarn.


----------



## marinemomtatt

I know a lady in Texas that raises Highland cattle...LONG haired beauties. She sent me some 'hair' to play with but I put it someplace safe and now can't find it...safe from me I guess...~lol~... So maybe Yaks in TX are possible too!

I made my husband come in from outdoors to see the Yak fiber, hehehe poor man!


----------



## mamajohnson

Oh those Highland Cattle are so cool looking! They are not real big either. Let me know how that hair is (when you find it! lol!) It will take me a few months to get DH talked into another animal....I slid about 6 extra goats by him with no problem. When my 2 sheep turned into 6 he almost lost it.... hehe!


----------



## Pakalana

Okay, now dh would go for Highland Cattle. He's been trying to get me to consider them anyway. If their coats are good spinning, they'd be a possibility......but I refuse to give up my Jersey.....nope......


----------



## yankeeterrier

I had Highland, but never had the idea to use them for fibre. I'd be interested in that too. I would really like Yak. Esp if you could milk them too. Wonder if they are hard to find in the Midwest?


----------



## Marchwind

Yak is similar to Quivet and Cashmire, very nice stuff. BTW, I'm told by my sister that Yak milk is sort of yucky.

Lana your wool is gorgeous!

I got two and a half small bobbins spun up of the darker shades of purple/blue stuff. I'll ply it this week I think. I also started spinning the lavender last night too. The darker one is speaking loudest to me so far.


----------



## Shazza

Pakalana said:


> Dang it! I hate those Monday morning shots!


OMG..I am glad that the Yak down didnt smell like that Yak looks like it would 

You know what I should have Navajo plyed it, but I didnt, there is a single of Yak and a single of Wool plyed together.
I will stick with knitting it from 2 balls at once, effectively 4 ply  otherwise with 42 stitches and size 4 needles it only ends up 5 inches wide.

Can y'll measure across your scarves and tell me how wide they are??
Ta muchly. :clap:


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Mine is 5 and a half inches wide. I am working it on size 8 needles. It is really ribby and could probably be blocked out a couple more inches, if one was inclined.

See, to me that yak looks like it would smell just fine. It isnt really dirty looking. I like that pic because my barn coat has a rip in the same spot as that lady's shirt. I wonder if she ripped hers on barbed wire too..? Also she has the cool milking basket.


----------



## tallpines

So~~~~you ladies got me to visit my first ever specialty yarn shop.

Found it in my mother's home town when I visited her this week.

My mother is 83 --- very thrifty.

When she checked out my new yarn purchase she zeroed in on the $9.30 price tag and immediately told me I was CRAZY!
So the 3 skeins I bought cost me $30.oo.

Later in the day, I took her to Michaels get some yarn for her afghan project and she made sure she showed me all the yarn there that was about $2.50 a skein!

The yarn I bought is 75% wool and 25% alpaca.

Soft pink~~~

Soft feeling ----- I'm enjoying working with it.


----------



## Pakalana

gone-a-milkin said:


> Mine is 5 and a half inches wide. I am working it on size 8 needles. It is really ribby and could probably be blocked out a couple more inches, if one was inclined.
> 
> See, to me that yak looks like it would smell just fine. It isnt really dirty looking. I like that pic because my barn coat has a rip in the same spot as that lady's shirt. I wonder if she ripped hers on barbed wire too..? Also she has the cool milking basket.


 My barn coat disappeared last year. I miss it. 
I don't think most animals stink, especially when they're turned out and fed well. Then, I don't really think most manure "stinks" it just smells like manure...except for pigs, pigs stink. Blech. 

Scarf, mine's measuring 6 1/2" across, I'm working it on size 7. I did add an extra stitch to each side though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

tallpines, what kind of pink yarn did you get?


----------



## tallpines

gone-a-milkin said:


> tallpines, what kind of pink yarn did you get?


This is what I've got----in soft pink.

http://www.nashuaknits.com/default.aspx?tabid=179&yarnid=CFW


I'm using sz 8 needles and I'm getting slightly less than 5 inch width but it easily stretches out to almost 7 inches-----so I'm hoping I should be able to easily block it to 5 1/2-6 inches.

What do you think?

I don't have much experience with blocking ----- so eventually I will be looking for advice about that.

(I've got about 15 inches of length so far)


----------



## marinemomtatt

I have that well known twinge of guilt whenever I pull the $36 pair of socks out of the drawer. The yarn is a nice Welsh spun yarn with just the right amount of stretch and the TPI will make these sock long lived...Okay guilt trip has faded away again, back to working on NY Cowgirls scarf...and my next pair of socks ($20.50)


----------



## Pakalana

marinemomtatt said:


> I have that well known twinge of guilt whenever I pull the $36 pair of socks out of the drawer. The yarn is a nice Welsh spun yarn with just the right amount of stretch and the TPI will make these sock long lived...Okay guilt trip has faded away again, back to working on NY Cowgirls scarf...and my next pair of socks ($20.50)


I don't know that I'd feel too awfully guilty really. Good wool socks can cost $40 in the stores, good, long life quality, which is what you have. 
I use this same method when comparing home-canned to store bought. Sorry, but Delmonte it's not, so to compare the cost to the quality you need to find an equal quality/cost.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

That Yak fiber looks like right up my alley. I love it. 

Lana, I love the color blend in yours. 

Everyone is doing a great job!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Pakalana said:


> I don't know that I'd feel too awfully guilty really. Good wool socks can cost $40 in the stores, good, long life quality, which is what you have.
> I use this same method when comparing home-canned to store bought. Sorry, but Delmonte it's not, so to compare the cost to the quality you need to find an equal quality/cost.


Another thing to consider is the wonderful time spent creating the socks (or whatever). If it takes you 20 hours to knit a pair, then your material cost is only $1 per hour, to sit quietly with yummy yarn. 

It is easy to drop twenty bucks at the movie theater, or a restaurant. It will all be gone and with nothing to 'show for it'.

Every time I put my most expensive socks on (almost 30$!!) I feel a little bit BETTER about them. I still have them and they are still wonderful and I made them myself, etc...

Not to even mention, the money SAVED on psych. therapy sessions, medications, or even possible legal fees and court costs, LOL. 

Fiber therapy treatments are a good value, in my calculation.


----------



## Pakalana

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> Lana, I love the color blend in yours.


Thanks!


----------



## matt_man

I didn't pick up any needles at all yesterday. I have the scarf and two pairs of socks going. 

I do have 15 repeats of my scarf done though (18 inches)....about 45 more to go??? I hope I don't run out of yarn!!


----------



## Pakalana

Marchwind said:


> Yak is similar to Quivet and Cashmire, very nice stuff. BTW, I'm told by my sister that Yak milk is sort of yucky.
> 
> Lana your wool is gorgeous!
> 
> I got two and a half small bobbins spun up of the darker shades of purple/blue stuff. I'll ply it this week I think. I also started spinning the lavender last night too. The darker one is speaking loudest to me so far.


Okay, well I don't have experience with Quivet or Cashmire either....guess I'll just have to order some and see what it's like! oh darn. 

I'm excited to see how your yarns turn out!


----------



## tallpines

Ok---- so I feel as if I'm going to ask an "elephant in the room" question.


In regards to doing a swap.

In our house, with 5 kids in 6 1/2 years there was a constant reminder to keep everything evenly balanced and fair.
Those kids kspt track of every thing each other got, and more importantly what they may have NOT gotten.

We needed to keep charts of house and barn chores so everyone was treated the same.

So~~ now I'm wondering about the fiber swaps.

Golly, the person who receives something made from home spun natural fiber, or even purchased natural fiber, is getting a whole lot better deal than someone on the receiving end of some of the cheaper yarns.

In my family, some effort would need to be made to divide the overall group into at least 2 categories---------so everyone ended up with a similar end product.

Usually when names are drawn for a gift exchange, a price range is set.
It would seem unfair if someone who brought a $40.oo gift, went home with a $2.oo gift.

For your swap, this apparently isn't a concern?


----------



## Humburger

I think you have a choice of how much you spend on your project. It is up to you if you want to spend a lot or a little. No-one forces you. I think it should not be a concern, but then again, I am not involved in the swap, but I am thinking of getting in on future ones. Worrying about fairness takes a lot of the joy out of life.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

tallpines, I *think* we addressed this before we drew names on this swap. I suppose there is a risk of it being unfair, but as Ginny said you totally have a choice of how much to spend or not. I feel like the ladies who are making their own yarn are really giving a grand gift, relative to everyone else. No way to 'compete' with that. That is THEIR choice. I am grateful to get to see how they do it and what it looks like. I learn a lot from them. I believe that is why they do it...to encourage us all and teach us. AKA 'enabling', LOL.

The yarn I am using for this project, I bought it on sale at a Fiber Fair. It was a fraction of the retail price. You CAN find good yarn for a couple of bucks a skein sometimes.  When you see it, snap it up! 

Now, in my family we have the same issues as yours. That is common behavior for children. Hopefully here in this forum we are a bit more mature.  Plus, over time of doing these KALs, it may very well end up balancing out...?! maybe.


----------



## Pakalana

Not an issue with me. Honestly, I'm just tickled pink to be getting something that is hand knit by someone else. 
The KALs, to me, are a great way to connect with other crafty ladies, learn and encourage, broaden skills and over come insecurities (namely my own). It's all about having fun. 
Okay, okay and being able to justify knitting like an obsessed gnome in my corner of the couch into the wee hours of the morning. 

Frankly, I'm a little twitchy that my yarn won't measure up to the commercially milled yarns.


----------



## Marchwind

Tallpines, it's all about the process not the cost involved. Someone put a lot of love and attention into a project and they are giving it willingly. That is what is so special.

ETA: Growing up my mothers famous words when we screamed, It's not fair!, she said, Who ever told you the world was fair? And you know she is right, the world is NOT fair ever. Besides I like spinning and it's a lot cheaper for me to spin my own yarn than it is to buy it.


----------



## tallpines

I guess I may be exhibiting too many of my own troubled issues

Too many negative childhood tapes that sneak up and re-play themselves in my head.:stars:

Seems more often than not---if there is a low end on the totum pole, that's where I would be.

Most recently the HT ornament exchange-----enjoyed picking out the "just right" ornament----writing the "just right message" to send along.

In return------ Nothing!

Yeah, yeah ---- I know the lingo ----- maybe there is an unexpected death, tradedy, etc, etc.

But why is is almost always me?

This is part of the reason I get so troubled about making something for anyone else--------
Maybe I got nothing in return because the item I sent offf was not adequate.

Okay--------enough of my Pity Party.
Sorry to burden you with my weaknesses and faults.

Back to knitting with this beautiful yarn that you inspired me to buy.
I look forward to getting many more positive vibes, encouragement and lessons from this group.

Thank you!


----------



## marinemomtatt

I've also been involved in swaps where I didn't get anything...got a bit bummed and then let it go...Kind of like when growing up if I wanted anything I had to babysit and buy it myself, school supplies, clothes, feminine hygeine items, so on snd so on. Then not 3 months after leaving home at 16, my siblings all got new color tv's for their rooms, that's 5 tv's the parents went out and bought...30 years later that still bums me out...~lol~...

I agree with the ladies, there's something very special about being gifted with a hand knit/homemade item. Over the last couple of years my family has gotten used to the idea that at Christmas time I'm making gifts instead buying them and they are starting to do the same thing...IT'S FUN!


----------



## Marchwind

I know those feelings as well and yea, I have the little voices (not the fiber and yarn voices) that try to beat me up all the time. But I work really hard to ignore them. I focus instead on the joy I get out of making a thing I and the positive (Karma) I got for sending it off to another person. Then I allow the voice that tells me that it is ALWAYS better to give than receive and I do believe that. I know I get a huge boost when I help someone else with something or when I give something away. 

I'd much rather put all that negative stuff, all that energy, into something that is more positive and makes me feel better and hopefully someone else as well :rock:


----------



## Madame

I just focus on how fun it is to give something and don't worry about whether I get something. I have more fun that way. Since I'm not in this swap, this is a head start on Christmas gifts...unless somene else begs to join the swap and we pair off, of course.. I finally dug up my yarn - Berroco, 50% alpaca, 50% wool.http://www.berroco.com/shade_cards/ultra_alpaca_sh.html blue glasyny So sweet! I'll start it tomorrow.


----------



## betty modin

If we all worried about 'fair', not much good would happen in the world. As parents, we give without getting back; as friends, we give when our friend needs us; as human beings, we give to those in need-hopefully-without thought of what we'll get back. 
Here, we're all working on the same project, and enjoying the company of like-minded others. We're learning about yarns, about techniques, about our own talents. We ARE getting back all that we give here-maybe not in the same form, but we are receiving as well as giving here. The product and the process are not the same thing-and the latter is more valuable than the former. We're all doing the same amount of work with the best we can offer to and for each other. Whatever we receive is enough because of the spirit with which it is offered.
Thanks for bringing up the "elephant". Sometimes we need to ask and listen, even if it's hard to do.
betty


----------



## Pamela

Very well said WIHH. I think a lot of us, in that age bracket, have experienced the same things growing up. You have to learn to let it go and just give for the pure pleasure of giving someone something that you know they will love. Give from the heart. It comes back to you two fold. I love this thread and follow it with great pleasure. I would love to be in on this swap, but I'm just not ready yet. So I live vicariously through all of your experiences and in this it makes me more motivated to join in.


----------



## Marchwind

Big hugs to you WIHH! Very well said.


----------



## tallpines

Pamela said:


> You have to learn to let it go and just give for the pure pleasure of giving someone something *that you know they will love*. .


"That you know they will love" ------- That's the bigger part of my problem.

My low self esteem doesn't allow me to KNOW that. Too many years spent in Catholic School hearing about the sins of pride and vanity.


So, my scarf is measuring only 5 inches wide...................I can live with that 'cause I'll be giving it to one of my daughters who never saw the pattern that mentions 5 1/2 inches wide.

IF I were actually doing the Swap, I would have ripped it all out and fretted about changing needle size, or buying different yarn just to acheive that 5 1/2 inches. I would be so stressed that my scarf was not made according to the instructions that I would be ripping it out numerous times until I got it perfect.

Yes, I know----sometimes I am so pathetic!

Hey, by the time this is over I will owe all of you counseling therapy fees

Thank you, Ladies ---- I appreciate your imput, and the fact that you are still communicating with me.

:bow:


----------



## Humburger

Perfectionism is one of my many problems, too. That is really what kept me from doing socks for so many years. Down underneath it all, I didn't want to do something that was not viewed as perfect. Like that actually EVER happens in my life. LOL! If something looks hard to me, there is the possibility that I will not be a success. Sometimes I am SO shallow. LOL! But, I'm learning, slowly and painfully, but surely.


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song

Speaking of perfectionism  , I have been playing Goldilocks with my project! The first yarn was too stiff and the scarf was not laying nicely, so I picked up a mohair, but I had to stripe it with another color and it was looking to collegiate...just wasn't working.

So when I made the haul to bring my munchkins to Exhusband's house for the weekend I stopped into my favorite yarn store and found the perfect yarn--Noblesse (70% Merino 'Extrafine'/30% silk....1% dog hair acquired through the knitting process  ). The picture does not capture the color at all, which is kind of an aqua blue with a very subtle stripe which knits up every five inches or so in the project. Thus begins my dilemma.

The store only had two balls of this color in stock which should have been more than enough yardage according to the pattern. When I knitted up the first ball, it measured 26 inches, which would knit up an acceptable 52-inch scarf. My problem is with the variegation (which is not as pronounced in the knitted scarf as the picture shows). When I attached the new yarn, it knitted out 2 inches before the lighted stripe came in. If I pull it out and start the pattern past this variegation, it is possible that the scarf will only be 48-inches, which doesn't seem long enough to me. I tried to pull from the end of the yarn, but I cannot discern the color variation (because of the sheen the silk has) unless the yarn is knitted out--it is possible that I would only loose an inch or so this way. Any suggestions?

On a side note, I was close to passing this yarn up because it seemed to be a bit rough. Boy was I wrong, I have fallen in love with it! I am so glad that I picked up 2 balls in rose to knit hats for Christmas presents.


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song

Shazza said:


> Hi Stacie....I hope you like an adventure  I bought some Yak down before Christmas, and it matches really nice with one of my sheep fleeces....so your scarf will be Wool/Yak. Let me know if you have an allergy to Yak lol. I am hoping it will be a pinky/mousey color.


No yak allergies that I am aware of! The pictures of the spun yarn are absolutely amazing, I am in awe of your ability...beautiful. I can't wait until I can learn to spin...and I definitely cannot wait to see/feel/hold your scarf!


----------



## Pakalana

Wind in Her Hair said:


> HAH! Thats so funny you should mention this -
> I was unknitting something this morning before work and realized I knitted a lot of "me" along with the yarn!


:rotfl:

There's always a "little bit of me" in everything I do, that just made me giggle. I tend to "shed" when I'm stressed and in the summer. 

Your earlier post:
((Hugs)) to you WIHH, that's such a hard place to come from...and to let go of. 

My great-grandma was a master of crochet (70+ yrs), she always said every project has at least one mistake in it, even with all those years of experience...but she dared anyone to find it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

So many beautiful scarves and sentiments. All of you are amazing women, in case you didn't know. 

Madame, I love your blue glasnys yarn. It looks so soft and fuzzy. I cant wait to see how that knits up.

tallpines, I am sure glad you are here knitting with us.  

ya-ni-sa song, those variegated yarns always seem to start the new skein in a different spot. Enough to give a perfectionist a migraine trying to get it right. LOL. If it was me, I would just knit it out how it is, to try to get the most length. (and save myself reknitting too!) Good luck whichever you decide. Your scarf is gorgeous.

Everyone is doing such beautiful work. 

I am noticing that none of the newish knitters had any trouble learning to do the cables. Is that right? Everyone just figured it out pretty easily? hmm.

betty modin and Marchwind, I sure am excited to see how your yarn comes out. (it is okay to take pics of the singles too...some of us would be interested to see em...)

Pakalana, what do you mean that you are worried about your yarn not 'measuring up'? in what way? It looks great to me. Do you mean gauge or softness, strength, durability, what?

mamaj, did you get your yarn yet?

Keep up the awesome work. If you havent gotten any pics up yet...what are you waiting for?


----------



## Marchwind

GAM I'm still working on the spinning. I got 3 bobbins of singles of the darker wool spun up. Taking pictures of the singles wouldn't do it justice the color changes are very long. The other one is partly filling a bobbin on my other wheel. I should be spinning now, I need to get plying and knitting. I'll take pictures and post them when I ply the singles.


----------



## Pakalana

GAM- That's a good question and there really isn't an answer, since it's just a general insecurity on my part. I'm very good at finding all the faults and foibles in my work.  What I perceive as lacking I will gain with experience and experimentation...which I'm doing. 

I like my yarns (which is really what should matter) but worry others won't. Not looking for reassurance, it's just me and my quirks. 


Back to the KAL: It's great to see all the scarves! 
So how many of you are using something to hold your stitches and how many have gone sans needle??? I'm trying to track down a really good video I found for doing cables without a needle...but can't find it!


----------



## Pakalana

Marchwind said:


> GAM I'm still working on the spinning. I got 3 bobbins of singles of the darker wool spun up. Taking pictures of the singles wouldn't do it justice the color changes are very long. The other one is partly filling a bobbin on my other wheel. I should be spinning now, I need to get plying and knitting. I'll take pictures and post them when I ply the singles.


The suspense is killin' me Marchwind, soooooooo curious. Sounds wonderful though. I ran into that with mine, it's more random color variance, but longer and hard to see as a single...it's been such a fun knit.


----------



## northprairiegir

OK ladies - I honestly planned on posting some pictures over the weekend of the handspun yarn that I am using for this project and of the scarf so far but life has been a little hetic since Friday! I did however take the scarf with me to basketball on Sat. and worked a fair amount on it while watching the kids' games. It is going well! (No huge troubles figuring out how to cable! You were so right GAM!!) I am scheduled to work all week this week (as well as BB practice tomorrow night, church on Wen and 4H on Thurs. night!)- so probably won't get time to post much again until the weekend. I promise a complete update then!!

Just wondering ladies - are we all planning on sending our partners just the scarf or another little "surprise" along with it?


----------



## tallpines

Pakalana said:


> So how many of you are using something to hold your stitches and how many have gone sans needle??? !


I'm using a cable needle that I've had for at least 45 years ---- maybe 50.

Looks like this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Boye-Cable-Ne...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1263869558&sr=8-12


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Cable needle? In the morning when my brain and eyes are fresh, I dont need one. At night? yeah, I have another dpn handy. It saves time, in the long run.


----------



## betty modin

The yarn is spun, plyed and fulled-it's now on the drying rack upstairs. I used fleece from one of my little ewes-a fawn shetland. Yarns from this ewe's fleeces always come out a bit different in color than I expect, but they knit up soft and supple and shade from lighter to darker throughout the piece. I spun for a three ply to make the cabling more apparent and to give the yarn a bit more strength as well. I think I'll finish spinning this fleece for the sweater I'm planning on doing next-it's so very soft! 
I tried to do photos early in the process, but the camera batteries were too low. By the time I remembered that I had batteries in the charger, the skeins were in the sink, all wet-dark and mingled. I'll attempt to post photos of the skeins before I begin to knit. I like photos-I just don't always remember to take them.
I should be ready to begin the knitting by midweek...I'll put a sticky on the drying rack to remind me to take photos...then I'll try to follow directions to post them. I'm new to that process still.
betty


----------



## yankeeterrier

This project is fast becoming my nemesis! I finished the worsted scarf and it's just too stiff, but I was really happy with the sport weight. When I joined the 2 skeins it looks like there was some light fading so they don't match up! GAH! Think I have to run to town tomorrow to see what the variety store has in the way of yarn and just start over.

Ejagno, would Patons in Thats Purple work with your jacket? Or would you prefer something else?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

northprairiegir said:


> Just wondering ladies - are we all planning on sending our partners just the scarf or another little "surprise" along with it?


You can do whatever your heart desires for you to do.  
There is no obligation to do anything except the scarf.
I (personally) like to at least write a note on a card, but there NO requirement at all.

Dress it up or dress it down, dealers choice.


----------



## ejagno

yankeeterrier said:


> This project is fast becoming my nemesis! I finished the worsted scarf and it's just too stiff, but I was really happy with the sport weight. When I joined the 2 skeins it looks like there was some light fading so they don't match up! GAH! Think I have to run to town tomorrow to see what the variety store has in the way of yarn and just start over.
> 
> Ejagno, would Patons in Thats Purple work with your jacket? Or would you prefer something else?



I just wish I could knit as quickly as you do. I think that you are being way too hard on yourself. As for jacket colors, I have in navy, ivory, burgundy, hot pink, eggplant, light pink, light blue, purple, denim, turquoise, red & black. Sweetie, I received my first scarf ever this past Christmas. It was in a gift exchange. It was purchased from JC Penny and it's brown. I'm not a big fan of brown and it didn't match anything, but I was amazed at how warm it kept me so I wore it anyway. So go easy on yourself because I haven't had the luxery of hand made quality ever and wouldn't know any better. LOL 

I tend to stay away from warmer gold tones such as oranges or golden yellow tones because they wash me out, like when people constantly ask you if your feeling okay and you feel great. I love cool tones in pastels, brights, muted and even rich jewel tones.

Your scarf will be my very first hand made scarf. I'm so thrilled that I am besides myself. I do thank you for all of your hard work. I see the love and care you've put into this scarf. Please know that your gift will always be treasured.

Northernprariegirl: Check your PM's. It's coming along beautifully albeit very slowly. Knit, rest, knit, rest! LOL


----------



## Pakalana

WIHH - This is one of the reasons I joined the first KAL. All the what-ifs and insecurities about my work, figured the best way to overcome the fear was to jump head first into it. So I did. Still worry, but not so much. 
All that you've said, is so very true and working on it through the years. I'm still young, if I get it all right now...won't have anything to keep me occupied in my Golden years.


----------



## yankeeterrier

ejagno said:


> I just wish I could knit as quickly as you do. I think that you are being way too hard on yourself. As for jacket colors, I have in navy, ivory, burgundy, hot pink, eggplant, light pink, light blue, purple, denim, turquoise, red & black. Sweetie, I received my first scarf ever this past Christmas. It was in a gift exchange. It was purchased from JC Penny and it's brown. I'm not a big fan of brown and it didn't match anything, but I was amazed at how warm it kept me so I wore it anyway. So go easy on yourself because I haven't had the luxery of hand made quality ever and wouldn't know any better. LOL
> 
> I tend to stay away from warmer gold tones such as oranges or golden yellow tones because they wash me out, like when people constantly ask you if your feeling okay and you feel great. I love cool tones in pastels, brights, muted and even rich jewel tones.
> 
> Your scarf will be my very first hand made scarf. I'm so thrilled that I am besides myself. I do thank you for all of your hard work. I see the love and care you've put into this scarf. Please know that your gift will always be treasured.



Cast on in purple! I was half tempted to try the Palindrome, but figure I better stick with the KAL. Pics soon.


----------



## tallpines

34 inches ---- just finished the first skein!

27 pattern repeats.


----------



## Shazza

ya-ni-sa_song said:


> No yak allergies that I am aware of! The pictures of the spun yarn are absolutely amazing, I am in awe of your ability...beautiful. I can't wait until I can learn to spin...and I definitely cannot wait to see/feel/hold your scarf!


Thank goodness no allergies lol. It is knitting up lovely and soft, about 30" long now...55" is taking forever  In the end I didnt knit from 2 balls as it lost its flexibility, so third attempt from one ball and is lovely. 
I love your 1% dog hair added during knitting....the Yak is attracting the Pug hair nicely and is a valued addition to your scarf Stacie :clap:


----------



## Shazza

Pakalana said:


> My barn coat disappeared last year. I miss it.
> I don't think most animals stink, especially when they're turned out and fed well. Then, I don't really think most manure "stinks" it just smells like manure...except for pigs, pigs stink. Blech.
> 
> Scarf, mine's measuring 6 1/2" across, I'm working it on size 7. I did add an extra stitch to each side though.



LOL I lerve the smell of Pigs and Pig poop :sing:


----------



## canadiangirl

Well I've had to do some non fiber work lately so haven't been around. Picking away at my scarf though : ) Mine is 6" across. Here's a pic of the one I'm doing now and the other wool that will also be the same scarf next to it. One is "maize" and the other is "heather" the maize is Patons Merino and the heather is a wool from a local mill...not as soft so I'm not sure if I'm going to like it as a scarf once I start knitting it. I like cables in a stiffer yarn because I like the way the cables "pop" more and show the design but not too stiff if this makes sense at all.


----------



## Marchwind

I have pictures to post but will have to wait until I get home. If HT stays up long enough I may get them posted this morning. The lavender yarn is beautiful, plied and washed. I haven't plied the darker purple one yet will start that tonight. I spun it on another wheel and I think I will ply it using my Ashford, so I'll need to rig up a lazy kate or someother way.

Everyone's work is looking beautiful.


----------



## kandmcockrell

I finally got my yarn yesterday. So last night i cast on and got one repeat and then some done. I had started another with some other wool so i will post a pick and let shygal tell me which coloration she likes best and that is the one i will focus on. I will post pics tonight!


----------



## Pakalana

Shazza said:


> LOL I lerve the smell of Pigs and Pig poop :sing:


Okay, well I'll qualify my statement. Don't so much mind when they start to get really rank, means it's just about butchering time.


----------



## mamajohnson

ya-ni-sa_song said:


> When I attached the new yarn, it knitted out 2 inches before the lighted stripe came in. If I pull it out and start the pattern past this variegation, it is possible that the scarf will only be 48-inches, which doesn't seem long enough to me. I tried to pull from the end of the yarn, but I cannot discern the color variation (because of the sheen the silk has) unless the yarn is knitted out--it is possible that I would only loose an inch or so this way. Any suggestions?


Yani that scarf (no, no MY scarf!) is gorgeous!!! Don't worry about that striping, I think it will be awesome no matter how it works out... it is soooo pretty! :bouncy:
Ya'll are all doing an awesome job on these scarves!


NO YARN HERE YET!!!! :stars: I am going to tackle the mail man today, stalk the post office... cry, beg, plead. (think all that will help??)
cross your fingers, maybe it will be here today. It would be an excellent day to get here. My DS has his first violin ensemble tonight, and that is when I get 2-3 hours of uninterrupted knitting. crossing my fingers.....


----------



## canadiangirl

mamajohnson said:


> My DS has his first violin ensemble tonight, and that is when I get 2-3 hours of uninterrupted knitting. crossing my fingers.....


LOL I was sad when DD gave up piano lessons cause that was knitting time


----------



## mamajohnson

I have been waiting for this semester to start for that very reason! LOL!
I will hate it when he gets a car.


----------



## marinemomtatt

Tuesday night I finished NY Cowgirl's scarf, it's amazing how much I can get done when my husband and the dogs are dozing instead of pestering me! WooHoo, no more k2p2k2p6k2p2k2p6......
I still need to weave in the ends though...I sure wish I'd purchased three skeins of the yarn because the scarf is about 56 inches long and I'm sure that living in colder climes a longer scarf would be appreciated.
I remember a show on OPB about Scandinavian knitters always knitting in a strand of their own hair into a project to bring good luck and long life....I don't know if my hair is knitted into the scarf or my dog Gunny's 'hair'...she thinks she's a good helper...~lol~...


----------



## yankeeterrier

Hoping the 3rd time is the charm! So far, so good. I have 3 skeins with matching dye lots.


----------



## marinemomtatt

That color is BEEAUTIIFUL!!!!


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song

mamajohnson said:


> Don't worry about that striping, I think it will be awesome no matter how it works out...


To late, already ripped! I always shy away from learning how to fix my mistakes (this does not necessarily generalize to the rest of my life  ). It was actually very easy to fix, so I am glad that I did.

I am on my last cable as I type. :banana02: Then I just have to weave in the ends and you have a scarf! It should be packaged and ready to go this weekend.

Do I send it out right away or do I wait for the official deadline?


----------



## Humburger

WIHH,

LOL! You have been knitting too much!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Wind in Her Hair said:


> hey tallpines!
> 
> you have apparently been much on my mind - last night I woke Cabin Fever to tell him that I was looking everywhere for some drawstring flannel pajama bottoms for your husband to wear since he had just gone into our hot tub in his street clothes and was soaked from head to toe!  (After a few minutes of my rambling he realized I was dreaming because we don't have a hot tub.) :rotfl:
> 
> I also got a tour of your house, too - part of your bedroom was on some sort of elevated platform and part of the bedroom was "roped off" with velvet ropes like a museum? and I met a couple of your grandkids, too! Hows that for a goofy dream?


That is hysterical. What did you eat before you went to bed???? :stirpot:	:rotfl:


----------



## mamajohnson

ya-ni-sa_song said:


> To late, already ripped! I always shy away from learning how to fix my mistakes (this does not necessarily generalize to the rest of my life  ). It was actually very easy to fix, so I am glad that I did.
> 
> I am on my last cable as I type. :banana02: Then I just have to weave in the ends and you have a scarf! It should be packaged and ready to go this weekend.
> 
> Do I send it out right away or do I wait for the official deadline?


WOW you are fast!!!!
:banana02:
Did I send you my address already?? Geeze I am forgetful!


----------



## tallpines

WIHH,
Quite often, I think, my hubby was short-changed when God was passing out common sense, so he probably would go into your hot-tub (if you had one) with all his clothes on.


This week we have had the 13 month old grandson from Crow Wing County with us.
(His Daddy and Mama are in Las Vegas for a GUN show!)

We don't see Barrett all that often and we can't get over how cuddlely and loving and happy ---- and stubborn and bull-headed he can be.

Hubby figures it's gotta be all that Minnesota air:sing:

He is a joy and a little sweetheart.

His folks return tomorrow and we will be sending him back in your direction.


----------



## Marchwind

Here are several pictures of the lavender yarn. One skein done one more to go. The color looks a bit different in each picture, go figure. The first two were taken outside.


















These two were taken in the bathroom after it was washed. I think these two show the color the best.


----------



## Shygal

Wind in Her Hair said:


> beautiful canadiangirl - that golden color (is that the maize?) is lovely!
> 
> I plan to get back to my scarf knitting TONITE -its been kinda crazy around here with football games and projects and it seems there's not been a dull moment for me to get any knitting done. Okay -there was the whole toque fiasco :grit: but I'm over it. Really I am. :frypan:
> 
> I am SO ready to get back to the scarf.
> 
> I think I have only done 4 cable repeats!


I feel a little better now, I think I am only on my 9th 
Everyone knits so much faster than I do. I am kind of pleased with how its coming out, but I noticed one tiny mistake that is glowing to me like a neon sign but I dont know if other people would see it


----------



## Madame

Shygal said:


> I feel a little better now, I think I am only on my 9th


You are ahead of me - I spent 90 minutes winding my yarn into a ball last night - dratted tangles - and will be starting tonight.


----------



## kandmcockrell

ok Shygal, pick which one you like the best.

The purple is a heathered purple, soft 100% wool, not sure what type though.
The other is a mix of blues and green, as well as a few shots of other colors. It is 100% merino.

Let me know when you can, and i will work just on that one.


----------



## Humburger

Marchwind,

That is beautiful! What did you dye it with?

kandmcockrell,

Those are luscious. If she doesn't want the green one, send it to me!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

OMG, everything is so beautiful! You ladies are AWESOME!

pretty, pretty stuff. 

If you finish your scarf you can just go ahead and mail it out. No need to torture anyone here...

mamaj, did it come YET?! You poor thing, waiting for the mail.


----------



## northprairiegir

ejagno said:


> Northernprariegirl: Check your PM's. It's coming along beautifully albeit very slowly. Knit, rest, knit, rest! LOL


Knit, rest, knit, rest! That was me too when I was having shoulder troubles!


----------



## Pakalana

Marchwind: 

That turned out very nicely! Looks so soft. 

I'm still working away, 40" I think. Today was to be a wrap up knitting day, chores all caught up, nothing really going on and the cow decides to toss her abomasum around again and get it stuck this time. Standing for an hour, in the cold, while the vet and FIL get things put to right....I'm thinking about that scarf sitting in the cab, would have gladly snuggled down into it. 
Going to get going again....once my fingers thaw.

All the scarves are looking so good! Mamaj, I really hope you get your yarn soon. Try chasing the mailman with your eyes partly closed. For some reason, when I'm laying in wait for fiber goodies and my eyes are open, he runs away trilling as soon as he sees me...


----------



## Shygal

KMC, the blue/green one is gorgeous!!! That is the one I want, sorry humburger


----------



## Marchwind

Lana I'll be plying the other yarn today. I'm a little bit worried I may not have enough of the lavender if that's how I decide to go. It is lovely and soft, I wish I remembered what it was made of. I think it has a lot of kid mohair, maybe some angora and a bit of wool is my guess. More pictures later I hope.


----------



## Pakalana

Marchwind, either one will be wonderful, they're both beautiful colors!


----------



## Marchwind

Ahhh yes, Lana but I haven't plied or finished the other one yet


----------



## mamajohnson

I have YARN! It came yesterday. And I have a decent start. 
Well, then my other two batches of yarn came today, and I was pondering starting over in one of those when my DS 9 yr old came in and claimed it for 'his' scarf! lol! So, I will get 2 more shots at making this one, one for DD and one for DS! 
It is really going pretty fast and easy. I will post pics later... there are 6 more chickens waiting to be sent off to freezer camp so I need to run.


----------



## Humburger

Shygal,

I forgive you.


----------



## Marchwind

I've plied two skeins of the darker variegated wool









Neither one is washed. I'd say this is about 100 yards


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## ejagno

Am I the only one who manages to twist my cables? THis is the second time I've had to undo my work and go back to correct a twisted cable that I hadn't noticed before. This time it hurt..............undid 19 repeats. It broke my heart but sending out something with an obvious mistake would hurt worse. Everyone's hand dyed fibers are just amazing. It really makes my oatmeal color look so boring in comparison. I hope everyone is having fun!


----------



## marinemomtatt

19 repeats...OUCH, that does hurt. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Pakalana

That turned out so nice March! They're both very pretty yarns. 

LOL, going to need to make some time for the wheel today I think.


----------



## Marchwind

I hear you Lana, I need way more yarn to make this scarf. I suppose I could cheat and use a Lambs Pride I have up stairs (it's pale yellow). I'll have to see how much yarn I end up with after spinning it all.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Marchwind, that darker yarn is just stunning. I LOVE it.

Yes, you could CHEAT too.  
Lambs Pride does make a pretty scarf. 

Is it hard to spin a yarn like LP? (just curious). You know, a thick single ply like that? I was just thinking that I haven't really seen any handspun that looks like that and was wondering why. Is it not strong, or something? It seems (to me, a non-spinner) like it would be fast, w/o all the singles and plying?


----------



## Marchwind

No it isn't difficult to spin a thick single, especially if you are a newer spinner. A single can be a strong yarn if you are spinning a longer fiber. Lambs Pride is wool and mohair and I'm sure if you unspun some of it a tried to pull the fibers apart I think you would find they are at least 4" or so. Plying does make a stronger yarn but with a single it also helps eliminate with pilling.


----------



## AngieM2

Marchwind - that is beautiful yarn - I love the color! 

But the yellow sounds as if it would be a reminder that Spring is coming.


----------



## Marchwind

Oh good point Angie. I just finished spinning up the darker purple and I know I'm not going to have enough  Darn it all! This scarf take a lot of yarn.

Off to spin up the rest of the lavender.


----------



## Shazza

I am finished.


----------



## Humburger

Wow! Very nice. I love natural colors.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Great job Shazza! That is just stunning.

I am finished too...toadshadegal, check your PM's.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Oh Shazza, I LOVE LOVE LOVE that scarf. It looks soft and cozy and it is one of my favorites (creams and browns are me). Great job!!!


----------



## Marchwind

Shazza that looks so warm and cozy


----------



## yankeeterrier

Wind in Her Hair said:


> regarding those twisted cables - _here's what I have learned from knitting one and half cable projects and pulling out lots of knitting because of twisted cable stitches. _
> 
> Many people either don't use a cable needle, or they use a dpn, or they use one of the wavey shaped cable needles. I don't - not after all the twisting I did before I figured out a system. And NOW I use one of those J shaped hook cable needles -why? you may be asking yourself? because with the J shaped cable needle -there is a definite right and left - the ends are different. One is short and one is long. Not so with dpns or the wavey kind! If you hold your stitches the same way on J hook cable needle everytime, if you twist your cable needle - - you'll notice it right away!
> What I do is -
> 
> when I get to the C6, I take the short *hook* side of the cable needle and slip my three stitches onto it from my left needle.
> 
> Then I turn the cable hook needle so that the stitches are sitting in the bend of the hook (both pointy ends -the short one and the long one are hanging down and are out of the way)
> 
> then I knit the next three stitches still on my left needle
> 
> THEN - I turn my J hook cable needle 1/4 turn to clockwise so that the short side of the J hook cable needle is parallel with my knitted stitches and then I SLIP my "held" cabled stitches BACK ONTO the left needle the same way they went on - from the short hook side of the needle and then I just knit them off.​*There is NO WAY you can twist your held stitches if you do it that way -no way. *
> 
> Honestly I can now do it without having to think about it -but to me -as a beginner -this was the best way to prevent me from twisting those "held" stitches.
> 
> The first cable project I did had both right and left cables and the NEXT project I will be doing has horseshoe cables. I think its a good thing I figured out a system to prevent twisting those held stitches before I tackled this next one!
> 
> Try a J shaped hook cable needle and see if it isn't the best of all cable needles - if only for us beginners!


I use the J cable needle too, but I just knit the cable stitches right off the long end of the cable needle rather than slip them back onto the left needle.

I've finished the first skein, now on to the second.


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song

Shazza, that is absolutely beautiful. I am speechless! 

Mamajohnson, I still have to weave in the ends and package your scarf up. I will PM you when it is ready to go out, but it could be toward the end of the week (midterms are coming up  )


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

Wow!! your scarves have gotten HUGE!!! 

I have been sooo busy getting ready for the trip it isn't even funny! I have been picking, washing, drying, carding and dying wool all day long every day! I have barely gotten 15 rows doen in the last week! But never fear! the scarf will be finished in time...lol


----------



## Shazza

ya-ni-sa_song said:


> Shazza, that is absolutely beautiful. I am speechless!
> 
> Mamajohnson, I still have to weave in the ends and package your scarf up. I will PM you when it is ready to go out, but it could be toward the end of the week (midterms are coming up  )


I have never worn scarves before...but this Yak down has knitted up so soft I am knitting myself one now. I only bought 200 gms of the Yak down and plyed with my own wool and it has certainly gone a long way. (For all y'll that want to try the Yak) :dance: Stacie can you PM me your postal addy  I do have to sew the ends in and add a little something to the scarf (suggested by DD14) so should be able to post it off to you by the end of the week. :lookout: Cheers.


----------



## Madame

Slow as molasses, but I'm one row away from having my first cable done. Love my yarn!


----------



## ejagno

Thanks Wind In Her Hair; I was using the wavy cable needle and keeping it down and out of the way was an issue in the twisting. I will go pick me up a J hook in the morning. Also by slipping them back onto the knitting needle it will be easier to have consistency in the cable stitches. I found that by knitting them directly off of the cable needle they were much tighter than the ones I'd knitted off of the left needle. I feel silly. This should have been so obvious and it wasn't. Thank you!


----------



## betty modin

So many of you have so much done! My yarn spun up a bit fine for a #8 needle, but with a stitch added on each edge and a #7 needle it's just the right width. I just started knitting with the second skein-and I think it will take all three I have spun up to reach the desired length. (My skeins are only about 2 oz each) 
I printed off the tutorial for adding photos; I have taken photos; NOW, I need to put the photos on the hard drive so I can attempt the deed. (I'm going to try that this evening) 
I had hoped to add a photo of the little ewe who gave her fleece for the project, but she seems to not be in the photos taken during the holidays, and the weather has gone from spring-like to cold rain this weekend-so I've not gone out to try to take photos in the gray dampness.
I'm off to try my hand at posting photos...wish me luck.
betty


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Good luck w/ your photos betty! which photo hosting site are you using?


----------



## betty modin

okay...I'm trying photobucket...it seems to take a very long time on dial-up-that's what's available where I live.
What came out of the 'paste function' was a loooong sting of jibberish. 
I'll try again tomorrow. It's time for bed-morning comes early for me.
betty


----------



## gone-a-milkin

okay betty. Yeah, dial up is a PITA. It does help if you resize your pics before introducing them to photobucket. Tommorrow you will nail it!


----------



## Shygal

Well, here is mine :run:
It looks more purpleish in this picture than it is, its more a burgundy color, its Patons Plum Heather 100 percent wool

My first attempt at cables....


----------



## Pakalana

Very nicely done Shygal! :dance:
I love that color. Your first attempt is looking very much like a success to me.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Way to go Shygal. It is beautiful. I would say your first attempt at cables is a huge success!!


----------



## Marchwind

Betty don't worry about it being exactly to spec. I really don't care if it is the full width or now. I'll most likely wrap it many times about my neck anyway. Also please don't feel bad about not having much done. I haven't even started yet :sob: 

(I LOVE the new smilies)


----------



## Marchwind

Shygal that is beautiful! This scarf looks so nice in the darker colors.


----------



## Madame

WIHH, you're ahead of me!!


----------



## dixiemaiden

Shygal, I love the color!


----------



## mamajohnson

ya-ni-sa_song said:


> Shazza, that is absolutely beautiful. I am speechless!
> 
> Mamajohnson, I still have to weave in the ends and package your scarf up. I will PM you when it is ready to go out, but it could be toward the end of the week (midterms are coming up  )


:nanner::dance:
I am excited!
ooooo good luck on the midterms. Thank the good Lord I am NOT in school! :icecream:


----------



## betty modin

Still no luck with making sense of the process this evening-but it was a difficult day at work, so it just may be that I'm out of patience to deal with anything that isn't ready to "follow directions". I gave up and I'll just spend some time knitting and go to bed early. I'll try tomorrow...maybe it will be a less trying day and I'll have more patience.
betty


----------



## Marchwind

Betty if you want to email them to me I will post them for you. Send me the words you want in your post and I'll post it all for you.


----------



## mamajohnson

Pictures!!!
Here is my progress so far!


----------



## mamajohnson

oh man! I always have huge pictures! lol! :teehee:

Aren't you glad I resized them SMALLER! lol!


----------



## yankeeterrier

That looks really nice in varigated yarn


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

MamaJ... Very pretty and soft looking!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Very yummy looking, mamaj! what is that yarn? beautiful work.


----------



## northprairiegir

That yarn is very pretty! I didn't know how this pattern would look using varigated - but I am impressed! I think it looks great!


----------



## Humburger

Boy, that looks so nice! It looks like it would make a nice blankie!


----------



## betty modin

This should show my progress-as of a few days ago when the photo was first posted to photobucket-
The fiber is from my little shetland ewe, Jazz-and is a three ply to make the cables more dimensional. She's what's called a fawn, but her fiber always spins up dark like this, even though she looks more ivory. If I ever figure out this system, I'll post photos of my little flock.
Hope this works...it's not as easy as it appears from the directions....

All of the scarves look so wonderful. Isn't it amazing how the same pattern used by different knitters with different yarns can give so many variations? 

May your knitting keep you content and warm,
betty


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Yay, betty!! You did it. I was just telling my DH, "Maybe the 3rd day will be the charm for betty modin." 

Beautiful work. I cant wait to see pics of Jazz and all your sheep.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

hey Sarah, are you making progress on yours?...tick tock...you must be about to die anticipating your trip...


----------



## ejagno

Whew, I just knew my KAL was gone. My computer crashed and I did NOT have the pattern printed nor did I know the real name or address of where to send this scarf to when I finish. I had to get another computer and fast. Well, let's just say that this is the most expensive fiber project I've ever imbarked upon.

January 2010 HT Irish Hiking Scarf KAL 
Fiber - $9.79
#8 Needles - $2.84
New computer to retrieve pattern - $863
New wireless router since old one wasn't compatable $165
Learning cables and providing a gift for someone-PRICELESS

Now that I've lost another whole day of knitting I've got some serious cabeling to get done. LOL


----------



## mamajohnson

Thnx ya'll for the compliments! I must confess though, it is really knitting up sorta narrow. Like, almost (if I stretch it) 5 inches. Think I should find a different yarn and start over??
The yarn is 100% wool, Andes brand, and that is about all I know! lol!
It isn't terribly soft, well, when I think of soft I think of alpaca... it is nice yarn though.
Some day I will be able to spin from my own Shetlands that are out there patiently waiting for me to get my act together!


ejagno your post tickled me! Just think, if you were not in the middle of this KAL you would not have had a good reason to buy that computer!


----------



## mamajohnson

betty modin said:


> This should show my progress-as of a few days ago when the photo was first posted to photobucket-
> The fiber is from my little shetland ewe, Jazz-and is a three ply to make the cables more dimensional. She's what's called a fawn, but her fiber always spins up dark like this, even though she looks more ivory. If I ever figure out this system, I'll post photos of my little flock.
> Hope this works...it's not as easy as it appears from the directions....
> 
> All of the scarves look so wonderful. Isn't it amazing how the same pattern used by different knitters with different yarns can give so many variations?
> 
> May your knitting keep you content and warm,
> betty


Betty I have shetland! I love the way your yarn and your scarf looks. I can't wait to see how mine will spin up. I have one that is a light cocoa color, I am anxious to see what color his fiber spins into.


----------



## Humburger

Betty, it is beautiful! 

MamaJohnson, if you are going to start over anyway, couldn't you just add another cable to the width? Just a thought... That yarn is so nice.


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, what I did this morning was start another scarf, on #9 needles. So far it looks like it will be the width I need (can we say swatch? :run: ) 
I made sure to have twice the yarn I needed :clap: so I shouldn't have to frog the nearly done scarf. Just make another... hehe!


----------



## tallpines

betty modin said:


> .... a three ply to make the cables more dimensional.


That's one of those bits of wisdom that I wish I'd had before I got started on my scarf!
'All I've ever knitted with has been 3 or 4 ply.
I never realized or thought about the fact that the number of plys can make such a big difference.

I'm learning so much here!

So, what I'm using is just a single ply.

I'm going to need to block it to hopefully gain some width.

How should I do that?

I'm thinking of 2 different methods------- but I don't really know if either of them is correct.

#1 would be to pin the scarf to about a 6 inch width to the top of my ironing board......and then holding the hot steam iron about an inch above the surface, move it around until I've covered the whole area.

The other method would be to dip the finished scarf into fairly hot water and then pin it to the top of the ironing board until it drys.

I'm asking for advice, please.


----------



## mamajohnson

Wind in Her Hair said:


> is that Wool of the Andes yarn, mamaj? I've never fondled that particular yarn - I'm interested to hear that its not "soft" (well, not as soft as alpaca if thats your measuring stick for "soft".)
> 
> I was looking at Lopi 100% wool yarn yesterday and it would be like knitting with BURLAP! EEEEWWWWWW!!!
> 
> I would not be the least bit concerned about a scarf being "too narrow" or "too wide" and straying from what width this pattern estimates itself to become - its an ESTIMATE - it is what it is. Relax and enjoy yourselves - and let the yarn become what it wants to be!


It is wool of the Andes. It is not course feeling, like ohhh I dunno, like acrylic or anything like that. Just a little courser than alpaca or a wool blend. Not unpleasant at all. More of what I would consider a 'worker' yarn. Not quiet a 'comforter' yarn. If ya know what I mean.

I think this yarn just wants to be a skinny scarf when knit on #8 needles. But it is happy to be wider on the #9 needles.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Betty, it is beautiful!!!


----------



## Marchwind

Ooooooooo Betty gorgeous! 

Well I have pictures that I'm not having any luck getting off my camera. I didn't knit with the yellow LP, it was a bulky not worsted. I dug into my ancient stash and found some yarn that I had completely forgotten about. I bought it years ago, like maybe 20 years ago. I got it intending it for socks. It is wound into balls so I have no idea what it's made of or just what it is. It may be wool, alpaca, maybe angora, I really don't know but it is beautiful. I have no idea if I have enough. I weighed both balls and they each weigh about 4.5 ounces. I figured if the LP was bulky and weighed 4 ounces and was only 135 yrds per skein then two balls of this stuff should be enough. It is a hand dyed yarn in blues and greens. I feel like I'm knitting with ocean water


----------



## Pakalana

Mamaj: I have WoA yarn that I bought, oh...two years ago now. It's not the softest, but the cables should look amazing! I'm doing a sweater for my dh (never did finish it in time for Christmas) that has a big cable pattern up the front and I just love it. 

Betty: Love how the scarf is working up! It just looks so snuggly. 

Marchwind: color sounds wonderful and soothing. I haven't been to the ocean since dh and I were first married. We were just talking about needing to take the kids sometime soon.


----------



## marinemomtatt

NY COWGIRL...I've sent you a PM.

Going into town tomorrow and the PO is on my list of many stops.


----------



## Marchwind

Finally got the pictures to upload


----------



## mamajohnson

Wow that is really pretty Marchwind!


----------



## Marchwind

The flash made it look like there is a really light spot in the middle. That is the shimmer the yarn has. This may actually have a bit of silk in it too. The cable on the far right is closest to what color this is in real life.


----------



## matt_man

I was making such great progress until I ran out of my main wool...of course the fiber shop that I like to shop at doesn't carry it anymore so I had to order it online....

I will hopefully be back up and knitting by Saturday.

And...I got a new computer so I can actually get on here and post now.

Rachel


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Ooh Marchwind, that is a beautiful color. 

Rachel, congrats on your new computer.


----------



## Humburger

Marchwind,

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Marchwind that is very nice. It looks so soft and cozy!!


----------



## betty modin

Tallpines, I'd go with the hot water and blocking rather than the steam method. I always need to wash what I've knitted-too many four-legged helpers at my house-but even if I didn't have so many helpers, wool responds to reshaping better when it is wet. 

I run the hottest water I can get in the sink and add a little wool wash or very mild dish soap (I prefer wool wash because most don't need a rinse and leave a nice trace of 'sheepy smell' in the wool rather than a soapy smell). Lay the knitted item into the hot water and let it soak for about 10 minutes. Rinse if needed (the same way), roll in a towel to bloat out excess water, then block as desired. The wool yarn becomes very elastic at this point, so be careful not to stretch it too much...

As I started to write out the steps, I realized that I treat the newly knitted project just as I treat a newly spun skein of yarn-expect I don't snap it out or hang it to dry. It always seems to amaze people that I wash my wool in such hot water...but I haven't had anything felt once it's spun up -at least not yet. ( I try to remember that "there's a first time for everything")

Non woolen yarns would respond better to a spritz and a warm iron with the item layered between towels. Touching a hot iron to synthetic yarns would melt them 

Anyone do it differently?
betty


----------



## Marchwind

Betty I wash my wool items the same way, just like I wash my skeins/hanks. I will add that I tend to use shampoo to wash yarns and items. If I'm washing dirty fleece or yarn spun in the grease I will use a wool wash I get from the farm store. It's called show paste for washing farm animals for show.

Once a thing is washed I will pull and push it into the shape I want it and let it be to dry. If need be I will turn it every day or so as needed so until it dries.


----------



## tallpines

Thank you!

I am working at finishing up on 2 scarves, from the same yarn.
The first one is 50 inches long and the second is 40.

Once the second one reaches 50 inches, I will work at both until my yarn is used up.

Then I will buy more yarn and start a couple more.

Hopefully by next Christmas I will have one done for each DD and DIL.


----------



## yankeeterrier

I.am.done.at.last.

She is 66" from 2 skeins of Patons merino, there was probably enough to do one more repeat. It wouldn't have been so bad, but I ended up doing 3 scarves to get the one that I like enough to send to someone else. Hoping for some sun tomorrow for a pic before I ship it off.


----------



## ejagno

Yankeegirl; I'm so proud and honored to be the one on the receiving end of your scarf. Know that it will always be well cared for and I will always think of your kindness and hard work that went into this project. Thank You!


----------



## ejagno

As promised, here's the pic taken last week that I finally got downloaded from DH's new camera of the KAL scarf for Northerprariegir.
Sorry it's huge but I haven't had a chance to learn resizing the photos in his software program.
The variations in the color doesn't show up here but the cable detail is nice. LOL
***Notice-no more twisted cables. Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## ejagno

Please delete. Double post.


----------



## Humburger

Bee-yoo-tee-full!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Great job!!! I love the color!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Beautiful work!


----------



## yankeeterrier

Will be on it's way soon!


----------



## Marchwind

They are all so beautiful!!!!


----------



## ejagno

yankeeterrier said:


> Will be on it's way soon!


Oh my God, Yankeeterrier, it is absolutely beautiful. Your ends are so nice and straight. Mine look a little wavy. How'd ya do it?


----------



## yankeeterrier

Thank You! I did a K2 P2 rib for 5 rows before starting the cable repeats. On the sides I slip the first stitch rather than knit which makes for a neater edge IMO.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

They are all so beautiful. You are all doing or have done a great job!!


----------



## mamajohnson

So pretty!
I am in the home stretch, about 10 inches left to do. :rock:

So, are ya'll saying we need to block these before sending them out?? :huh:


----------



## tallpines

I've completed 2 of them....one is 55 inches, the other 54 inches.

I've started a third with a heavier yarn ----- a not so soft yarn --- gonna be for a rugged man type.
It will be just 2 cables with the twist every 10 rows.


----------



## betty modin

Barring unforeseen events, I'll be done by the weekend! I also added a slip stiched edge and a short border before beginning the cable pattern in order to keep neater looking edges. I need to add a couple more cast-on techniques to my 'bag of tricks'...I tend to use the same cast on most of the time, and for some projects it's just too heavy. That's for after I finish this scarf, the shawl I'm working on, tearing apart a shrug I made a few years ago and remaking it to suit my DD (who wants it to look "more professional" now that she'll soon be a MDPT) Of, and then there are all these book reviews, a class I'm taking on discpline in the classroom....sometime this summer I may just get to that bag of tricks.
All the scarves are turning out so nicely. I've come to appreciate the pattern more as you all have posted photos. It just adapts so well to so many different yarns and so many different knitters.
Stay warm and enjoy the weather -whatever it is-because soon it will be spring and we'll all be busy with so many things that our fibering will have to take a 'back seat' for awhile. I sure do enjoy winter more with fiber!
betty


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Now that I have fiber, I dont know how I ever withstood wintertime w/o it, LOL. 

I need to get this scarf into the mail to toadshadegal, but life has been interfering with my ability to drive the 7 miles to the post office. It is ready and I know she is probably waiting for it to come. I am sorry I haven't got it out.  Probably will get to town on thursday.

Everyone's work is so wonderful to see. The different yarn and pattern variations are amazing. I actually followed the pattern exactly, (for a change). :grin:


----------



## yankeeterrier

You can print a shipping label via PP and the postal carrier can just pick it up. I'd never get anything shipped otherwise.


----------



## tallpines

You ladies have introduced me to some of the finer yarns and now it seems I've been spoiled.

I'm going to abandon scarf #3.

You were right when you said some of the cheaper yarns feel harsh on your hands-----especially after working with the wool/alpaca blend I used on the first 2 scarves.

This other stuff feels like I'm working with baler twine!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

I GOT MY SCARF!!! 


Thank you!! it is beautiful! and there was a little drop spindle too! I will post pictures tomm!

I am slowly plugging away at the one for Yankee Terrier!


----------



## marinemomtatt

Glad you got the package!
I won the Drop Spindle in a raffle at a fiber festival, I've never used it cuz it's to purdy, so it's been tucked away in the cedar chest the last 6 years.


----------



## Shazza

Heres my scarf for Stacie....the buttons are a DD14 add on.
I havent been to the post office yet....promise tommorrow.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Very nice Shazza!!!!


----------



## betty modin

Okay Marchwind...the scarf is done! Now it's just get it dry, wrapped and shipped. This was fun! Thanks for the great time knitting with you all. 
Tallpines, it's such a revelation when you work with fine fibers. I always feel that when you put so much work into something for someone you care about it only makes sense to use the best you can to make it with-and that goes for fibering, cooking...anything. In the end, it takes the same amount of time and effort to make the thing, and it's so much nicer to make it with something of quality.
But, I've been spoiled for a long time when it comes to fibering.
betty


----------



## mamajohnson

I am done! Will be getting the scarf mailed possibly tomorrow! :rock:


----------



## Shazza

Its in the mail Stacie.


----------



## Marchwind

Oh Betty I can't wait :grin:

Pakalana I'm plugging away. I think I'm past the halfway mark, gosh this is pretty stuff to work with. It really does remind me of the ocean. It also looks like I won't need that second ball after all. I'll measure it an see exactly how far I am. This week at work (my regular job) has been particularly good for knitting. High tension and stress levels have made the repetition and peace of knitting this a real treat for me.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

toadshadegal, yours is in the mail too!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Well, i am past the half way point. I need to measure when i get home. I really love how it is turning out.


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song

Shazza, I cannot wait. The soon to be my scarf is absolutely beautiful! I love the buttons! die:

Mamajohnson, could you please pm me your address? I am going to work in the ends of your scarf tonight. It will be ready to mail out tomorrow.


----------



## ejagno

Yankeeterrier; I got it, I got it, I got it!!!! Folks, all I can say is that it's even more beautiful in person. I love the little hand knitted pouch with soap that she included with the scarf. It's smells heavenly. The color is perfect for so many of my outfits. Thank You so much.

Having said that, I feel so guilty and even worse now that I realized the KAL ends on the 11th, just 6 more days. I feel just horrible but Northernprairiegir may not be getting hers exactly on the 11th. An injury, doctors, testing, physical therapy and neuromuscular therapy is getting in my way. I'm knitting as fast as I possibly can, and still do a beautiful job for her but the injured elbow it's slowing me down considerably.................even though I was already slow since I'm new and learning. I do apologize sincerely my friends and I won't join anymore KAL's until I'm certain that I am completely healed. It's just not fair to her that everyone else will have theirs before the due date and she may have to wait a few more days. I promise I'll continue to work as quickly as I can to have it to you on or shortly therafter, give or take a few days.

Okay, my 15 minutes of ice is over so let me get back to knitting. You ladies have done a spectacular job.


----------



## Marchwind

PICTURES!!!!!!! Please when you all get your scarves can you either have someone take a picture of you wearing it or just a picture of the scarf? I'd really love to see all the finished projects.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

kandmcockrell said:


> Well, i am past the half way point. I need to measure when i get home. I really love how it is turning out.


Same here! I am soooo busy getting ready for the trip plus school plus knitting! 5 days until we leave!!!!!!


----------



## northprairiegir

ejagno said:


> Yankeeterrier; I got it, I got it, I got it!!!! Folks, all I can say is that it's even more beautiful in person. I love the little hand knitted pouch with soap that she included with the scarf. It's smells heavenly. The color is perfect for so many of my outfits. Thank You so much.
> 
> Having said that, I feel so guilty and even worse now that I realized the KAL ends on the 11th, just 6 more days. I feel just horrible but Northernprairiegir may not be getting hers exactly on the 11th. An injury, doctors, testing, physical therapy and neuromuscular therapy is getting in my way. I'm knitting as fast as I possibly can, and still do a beautiful job for her but the injured elbow it's slowing me down considerably.................even though I was already slow since I'm new and learning. I do apologize sincerely my friends and I won't join anymore KAL's until I'm certain that I am completely healed. It's just not fair to her that everyone else will have theirs before the due date and she may have to wait a few more days. I promise I'll continue to work as quickly as I can to have it to you on or shortly therafter, give or take a few days.
> 
> Okay, my 15 minutes of ice is over so let me get back to knitting. You ladies have done a spectacular job.


Hon - No worries here! Just take your time and work on it when you can. I hate to think that you are rushing things jus to make the "deadline!" I know that I will love the scarf that you have made and a few days here or there doesn't mater to me. Please don't worry about it!


----------



## northprairiegir

Just an update ~ I hope to finish my scarf to Betty this weekend and if all goes well I will take it with me to work either Mondayor Tuesday to mail out. Will post the dc number once it gets sent off. This has really been a lot of fun ladies! Thanks for the support and giving me the confidence to learn to do cables! Never thought I could do it before! Now I am ready to start a green one to give a friend for St. Patty's Day!

editted to note: I will of course be sending this priority so it will get to Betty in 2 to 3 days! I am also sending a little "Valentines" treat to sweeten things up!


----------



## mamajohnson

Rachel your scarf is in the mail! :bouncy:
I honestly cannot believe I got done BEFORE the deadline! woohoo!!
I really thought it would take me a lot longer. 

yani - I sent you a PM. I will be stalking the mail man next week! lol! :baby04:


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Do not forget to get a picture of you with your new scarf. The person who made the scarf will love to see it on you. 

It is easy to take a pic of yourself wearing a scarf. Just point the camera at y'self.


----------



## yankeeterrier

ejagno said:


> Yankeeterrier; I got it, I got it, I got it!!!! Folks, all I can say is that it's even more beautiful in person. I love the little hand knitted pouch with soap that she included with the scarf. It's smells heavenly. The color is perfect for so many of my outfits. Thank You so much.
> 
> .


Glad you like it! I love the scrubbie soap bars use them all the time.


----------



## Shygal

Ack you guys are all done and Im still going on mine!


----------



## Marchwind

Shygal not to worry :baby04: I'm only about halfway finished. It seems to only time I get to knit on it is when I'm at work :grumble: go figure.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Well hurry up a little bit. 
My horses are rushing ahead to the next KAL already. 

SOCKS!! 
(the world needs more handknit socks)

:gaptooth::grin:


----------



## Pakalana

Marchwind said:


> Oh Betty I can't wait :grin:
> 
> Pakalana I'm plugging away. I think I'm past the halfway mark, gosh this is pretty stuff to work with. It really does remind me of the ocean. It also looks like I won't need that second ball after all. I'll measure it an see exactly how far I am. This week at work (my regular job) has been particularly good for knitting. High tension and stress levels have made the repetition and peace of knitting this a real treat for me.


No worries, no hurries March.  It sounds so pretty.


----------



## Pakalana

I lost track of my days (PO isn't open on the weekends here), so Shazza's is going out on Monday. Sorry about that Shazza. 

All addressed and ready to go though, so PO and feed store first thing next week.


----------



## mamajohnson

gone-a-milkin said:


> Well hurry up a little bit.
> My horses are rushing ahead to the next KAL already.
> 
> SOCKS!!
> (the world needs more handknit socks)
> 
> :gaptooth::grin:


Woo Hoo! I really like these KAL thingies! :goodjob:


----------



## kandmcockrell

I am still working on mine as well. I have about 20 inches left.


----------



## canadiangirl

I just finished this afternoon- 77 inches & I'm blocking it tonight. You have a pm kandmcockrell ; )


----------



## marinemomtatt

My Scarf from Toadshadegal has arrived...LUCKY ME!
The Cranberry color is BEAUTIFUL...smells nummy too! My dogs went ape trying to get a whiff of the Lady that touched it last...Goof Balls!

I'll post a pic tomorrow...son doing mid-terms.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Now i have about 10 inches to go.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Come on ladies, pictures of you with beautiful scarves draped about yourselves....?!

We want to SEE!


----------



## dixiemaiden

I finished! it is about 62 inches long. I'll post a picture of it later.


----------



## northprairiegir

Finally finished! It is blocked and drying right now! Hopefully will be able to make it to the po tomorrow. I am not scheduled to work and might have to spend the day shoveling out! Not sure how much more snow we have had since yesterday - but we have had blowing snow and near blizzard condiditions all day. The kiddos didn't have school today and I don't think they will be able to start on time tomorrow! Anyway - if I can find batteries for the camera, I will try to get photos up a little later! This has been a lot of fun ladies! Can't wait to see what Betty thinks of her scarf! 


***Question about photo posting here - can photos be taken from flickr?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

That is just lovely, WIHH. 

I gotta get me some of those turbo needles someday.
Maybe when I get rich.


----------



## canadiangirl

It's gorgeous WIHH! And we still have lots of cold left here so I'll definitely be wearing it ; )


----------



## Humburger

WIHH,

That is lovely. And my favorite color.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

It is gorgeous WIHH. You did a great job with cables!!


----------



## Marchwind

It looks so soft and warm WIHH. We sell those sheep needle gages, I love them.


----------



## ejagno

WIHH, you did a fabulous job on the scarf. I'm so happy for you and Canadiangirl of course. It's beautiful.

Northerprariegir; I was able to start back knitting a little this afternoon. Thank you for being such an understanding sweetheart!

gone-a-milkin- I promise to take a picture as soon as I get it done. Now where is your picture? LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin

ejagno, when my scarf comes in the mail, I will most certainly take a picture.  I cannot take a pic of the one for toadshadegal, it is in the mail to her. Hopefully she will take a pic when she receives it. However, mine looks pretty close to WIHH's, only a brighter shade of green Lamb's Pride yarn.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

Here is my scarf from marinemomtatt!! Sorry it took so long! We are leaving tomorrow!!!!!! I am super excited and super duper nervous! Where I took this picture was the only spot in our house that isn't full of stuff that we are packing!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Sarah, bon voyage to you. You will be fine. I can just imagine how excited you must be.  Have fun and be ready to tell us all about it when you get back!!!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

gone-a-milkin said:


> Sarah, bon voyage to you. You will be fine. I can just imagine how excited you must be.  Have fun and be ready to tell us all about it when you get back!!!


Thanks!!! We have soo much more to do! 13 hours until our plane takes off!!!!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Well, i finished last night. I was up late waiting for my DH to get home. He was sitting with his Grandfather until he passed away. So sad.:sob: He was like a father to my DH. But DH is glad it is over. He was suffering this last week. He is at peace and so is my DH.


But i got the scarf done. It gave me something mindless to do. 

I will post pics later. How do you block? This is 100% merino, what is the proper way to wash and block this?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Sarah, I pray God's blessing on you and your team as you go. KandM, I am sorry about the loss of your husband's Grandpa. Big hugs to you and prayers for your family as well.


----------



## Island of Blueb

I have enjoyed watching the progress of everyones beautiful work. 

Be safe, Sarah!

K and M, so sorry, hoping it was a peaceful passing.


----------



## Shazza

Have you got it yet Stacie??


----------



## Marchwind

My scarf from Betty arrived yesterday. I had my guy over for dinner last night so I didn't open it until today. Betty it is absolutely beautiful. Please thank Jazz for me, give her an extra treat  Betty also included the cutest little sheep. She said they are made by a coop of women in South America. The woman she bought some of her sheep from helps to import and sell them in this country. It is so cute. I can't take pictures tonight but will try to take them tomorrow and post them.


----------



## betty modin

Marchwind, I'm glad it got there so soon. I'll give your thanks to Jazz in the morning. I tried to take photos the other day, but my little wether Angus kept getting in the way. I couldn't get a photo of him though, because he was trying to get the camera-just in case it was a treat. I hope to get some photos soon that show something besides a little black nose.
betty


----------



## matt_man

I got my scarf today....Thank-you mamajohnson...It is beautiful.


And....mine to WIHH is in the mail...


----------



## Marchwind

I want to add that the scarf I'm making for Pakalana is about 3 repeats from being finished. It needs to be washed (warning to Lana, my hands have turned blue working with this, I'll wash it and set it with vinegar. Hope you have a dark colored coat.) and then sent off, hopefully next week. Lana I need you mailing addie.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Okay, this is me.












I got a bump in the lip lastnight, so yeah I look kinda battered. 
It was dairy oriented and not domestic. LOL.

The scarf though, it is so beautiful! Pretty and warm and a feminine pinkness.  Thanks so much to toadshadegal.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

The scarf is beautiful. I love the pink. Very nice picture of you. It is good to have a face to go with the name.


----------



## marinemomtatt

Here's the scarf that Toadshadegal/Debra made for me:









I wear it every morning...LOVE it!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Now is that pink or more of a raspberry sherbert color? GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Shygal

Im almost done, Im sorry Im so slow but with moving and packing, I have been so busy and not a lot of time to knit


----------



## marinemomtatt

That's a Cranberry color...the Salmon colored wall must have bled through...~lol~...


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful photo of you GAM! The scarf is luscious and soft looking. It looks great on you too.


----------



## mamajohnson

matt_man said:


> I got my scarf today....Thank-you mamajohnson...It is beautiful.
> 
> 
> And....mine to WIHH is in the mail...


Yeah! Glad you got it. I was worrying with all the snow and such it would never get there.
Hope you like it!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Shygal - you scarf is on its way. It left Burgess, VA today, so i would hope you would have it by this weekend. Please let me know when you get it and post a pic. ( i kinda forgot to).:ashamed:


----------



## Shazza

Shazza said:


> Have you got it yet Stacie??


Has your scarf arrived yet Stacie??????

:teehee:


----------



## Shazza

Pakalana said:


> I lost track of my days (PO isn't open on the weekends here), so Shazza's is going out on Monday. Sorry about that Shazza.
> 
> All addressed and ready to go though, so PO and feed store first thing next week.


This week is nearly finished.... did it make it on the plane Lana.


----------



## betty modin

I'm seeing all the lovely scarves and can't wait to get mine. I'll do my best to post a photo ASAP. There's a lot of talent in this group by the looks of the work posted here!
betty


----------



## mamajohnson

betty modin said:


> I'm seeing all the lovely scarves and can't wait to get mine. I'll do my best to post a photo ASAP. There's a lot of talent in this group by the looks of the work posted here!
> betty


I know what you mean Betty! I can't wait to see mine either. I have been stalking the mail man! lol!


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song

I am making a quick update here--

Mamajohnson I still have your scarf here, packaged and ready to go. I am sorry that it has taken me so long to send out. I have had a lot of things pile up and haven't had five minutes to walk across the street to the post office...grrr... It will be in the mail tomorrow!

Shazza, I came home on Valentines from a four day business trip, and guess what was on my doorstep? Your (my) scarf is absolutely beautiful! Tell your daughter that I love the buttons. They were the first think that my children mentioned. I can't wait until the temperatures here drop under 85 so I can put it to good use. I'll get a picture out asap. 

But that will have to wait, I am late for work (I am taking the scarf in with the yak down to show my students today).

Thank you so much--

Stacie


----------



## mamajohnson

Stacie, No problem on waiting! just send it when you can catch your breath. Seems I have been running a lot the last few days too.


----------



## canadiangirl

I received a parcel last night : ) Thanks WIHH! You did a beautiful job and I love the colour. 







[/IMG]


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Canadian girl, a perfect color for your gorgeous hair. Nice to put a face to you.


----------



## Marchwind

I totally agree with Mrs. Homesteader that green with your hair is beautiful. Well done WIHH


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

I got home from Ethiopia last night! I still have about a foot to knit on the scarf, but I need some sleep first. To try and get over both jet leg and culture shock!


----------



## Shazza

ya-ni-sa_song said:


> I am making a quick update here--
> 
> Mamajohnson I still have your scarf here, packaged and ready to go. I am sorry that it has taken me so long to send out. I have had a lot of things pile up and haven't had five minutes to walk across the street to the post office...grrr... It will be in the mail tomorrow!
> 
> Shazza, I came home on Valentines from a four day business trip, and guess what was on my doorstep? Your (my) scarf is absolutely beautiful! Tell your daughter that I love the buttons. They were the first think that my children mentioned. I can't wait until the temperatures here drop under 85 so I can put it to good use. I'll get a picture out asap.
> 
> But that will have to wait, I am late for work (I am taking the scarf in with the yak down to show my students today).
> 
> Thank you so much--
> 
> Stacie



:bouncy::bouncy: Glad it has arrived and that you love the buttons :baby04::bouncy:


----------



## katydidagain

I did not participate in this (I don't think I knit very well) but I doubt I'm alone in wishing that there was a separate photo thread for KALs--finding pics in a long one isn't always easy which means it's possible to miss one of these gorgeous projects--shame...


----------



## gone-a-milkin

katydidagain said:


> I did not participate in this (I don't think I knit very well) but I doubt I'm alone in wishing that there was a separate photo thread for KALs--finding pics in a long one isn't always easy which means it's possible to miss one of these gorgeous projects--shame...


oh c'mon, you dont like the comments too?


----------



## katydidagain

gone-a-milkin said:


> oh c'mon, you dont like the comments too?


Sure I do but I am very visual and want instant gratification! I had no idea you were so pretty; I don't know why but I got in my mind that "gone-a-milkin" was an old bat like me--not a "maid a milking".


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Oh, instant gratification and knitting? not so much.

I am working on my old-battishness. (learning to knit is PART of that).
It takes hard work and practice to become a dangerous old lady. 
There is more to it then muffins and lace doilies. 

(just teasing)


----------



## katydidagain

gone-a-milkin said:


> Oh, instant gratification and knitting? not so much.
> 
> I am working on my old-battishness. (learning to knit is PART of that).
> It takes hard work and practice to become a dangerous old lady.
> There is more to it then muffins and lace doilies.
> 
> (just teasing)


This old muffin is trying to find suitable yarn (rayon or nylon--anyone have a clue where to find a skein to test?) to make a bikini that she will wear with style, grace and suitable appreciation from all XYers on the beach. :clap: Lace doilies belong under lamps I believe.:grin:


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Well, that does sound DANGEROUS!  

They have nylon yarn at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby too.
I think they call it 'crochet cord'?
What pattern? (oh, maybe start another thread)...
Some people get annoyed by off topic rambling, LOL.


----------



## northprairiegir

Finally my package is addressed and ready to be sent to Betty! Sorry for the delay! I have just had an extremely insane two weeks at work! Things are thankfully starting to slow down now and I will be shipping tomorrow. Betty - I will be pming you the dc number tomorrow when I get home. I really hope you like the scarf and goodies! This has been fun.


----------



## Shazza

Yipee Lana, thankyou I will be ringing the post office every day.... :bananadance:


----------



## Marchwind

Very nice! I like it as a cowl too, it is such a forgiving pattern.


----------



## mamajohnson

Yes, miscalculations do happen! lol! At least she wasn't one sock short...hehe!
I love it! I may have to make me a cowl like that!
Very very pretty.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

I love it WIHH. I want to feel its softness. It is one of those you want to touch.


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song

WooHoo! I finally got mamajohnson's scarf out in the mail today. Post office said it would be there in two to three days. 

On a side note, I remember why I so adamantly avoid my local post office--I was in line for 45 min...grrr...Folks in line thought that I was nuts when I was unwrapping the scarf from my pretty packaging so that I could stuff & fit it into the USPS box . 

I hope you enjoy it mamajohnson!


----------



## canadiangirl

Matt_Man -That's a nice idea with the button, it looks good!


----------



## marinemomtatt

I avoid our 'local' post office because of the LONG lines. I discovered small town P.O.'s are worth the drive, I seldom wait more then 5 minutes and I ALWAYS get good conversation from the man on the other side of the counter, and the drive allows me to see what Ma Nature and Her critters are up to.

LOVE WIHH's new Cowl!


----------



## mamajohnson

ya-ni-sa_song said:


> WooHoo! I finally got mamajohnson's scarf out in the mail today. Post office said it would be there in two to three days.
> 
> On a side note, I remember why I so adamantly avoid my local post office--I was in line for 45 min...grrr...Folks in line thought that I was nuts when I was unwrapping the scarf from my pretty packaging so that I could stuff & fit it into the USPS box .
> 
> I hope you enjoy it mamajohnson!


I got it! I got it!!! AWESOME! The soap and chocolate is wonderful too!!!
I am working on getting pictures uploaded. (trying it from my phone to photobucket...had to download an app)
just wanted to say - awesome! and I love it!
Thnx ever so much.


----------



## mamajohnson

I have pictures! The wind was so cold this morning, the scarf just wanted to be over my ears! It is awesomely warm/comfy/soft! Good job Stacie!


----------



## mamajohnson

Come visit! 
Just not in August...it will be way too hot then!


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song

Yay! I am so glad that you like it! I knitting hats in the same yarn in a different color for my niece and daughter's Christmas presents--I love working with that yarn. 

And might I add, I can't believe how many beautiful women there are on this thread--love the glasses mamajohnson!


----------



## Marchwind

MamaJ what a great picture. I love the scarf, the color is perfect for you. I also really like your glasses


----------



## canadiangirl

The scarf looks lovely and the colour matches your complexion really nicely.


----------



## Shazza

Pakalanas post seems to have disappeared that says she had posted my scarf.


----------



## Shazza

Its ok it is in the other thread (the wrong thread lol).


----------



## gone-a-milkin

shazza, I am sorry for bumping that other thread.  
from now on the KAL threads will be labelled better, I promise. 

Everyone's scarves are stunning!


----------



## mamajohnson

Thnx ya'll for the glasses compliment! That would have never happened, except I took my daughter with me when I got them. The lady suggested the blingy ones and I was like,no don't think so... but my sweet little girl (10 at the time) talked me into putting them on and then just begged me to get them.
LOL! Little girls are so different. (she has 4 brothers!)

I love the scarf's suttle color changes. Dont know if you can see it in the picture, but it is such a soft pretty color... I really like it!

ok, and let me tell you, my kids do those 'self portraits' with the phone all the time. It took me 6 pictures to get one! lol! I fail at that. I discovered that if you wear trifocals, you cannot look into the phone and take a pictures. Looks like your stuck up or something. LOL!


----------



## kandmcockrell

No scarf yet, but i know it more than likely got held up at the boarder.

I know Shygal got hers, i hope she post a pic. I can't remember if i took one or not and my camera is playing hid and seek.


----------



## canadiangirl

Jeez Louise that's taking awhile kandmcockrell...I was thinking you'd get it this week for sure.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

MamaJ... Great picture. I love the color of that scarf. That is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## kandmcockrell

found the pic i took of the scarf! So here it is before being sent off to Shygal.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

kandm... what do you call the color? Looks like something that would change colors as you moved your head around. Beautiful.


----------



## northprairiegir

Sorry I haven't bee around much this week ladies! I have been checking in here and there to look at the pics of the beautiful scarves you all have been getting! What pretty colors! I also did a little checking and there are several spin off patterns using the Irish Hiking cables that were used in the scarf. I found a cowl pattern, and patterns for ear warmers and arm warmers! So for those of you who really liked the cables and this set up - these other patterns might be soething worth checking out! 

Betty - your scarf is on it's way!! The dc is 03092880000025606218 Hope you like it! I have a lot of fun making it for you!


----------



## kandmcockrell

it does have a color change. very suttle. I will have to see if i can find the yarn info.

here it is, the color i used has been discontinued, and no longer available. But this yarn is really nice. So soft to work with.

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fusea...oductID/E61079E9-91B2-4ADC-8387-163DF7AC437D/


----------



## Shygal

My scarf is lovely  I have pictures of it and have been trying to find my transfer cable , in the mess after moving, to post here, hopefully I will find it soon.

dixiemaiden yours went out in that bad snowstorm so I hope you get it soon!


----------



## dixiemaiden

My scarf came today! Thank you Shygal, it is lovely! I really like the color.


----------



## Pakalana

It came! March it's just beautiful!! So soft and fuzzy, feels wonderful.
Something about it reminds me of woods where I grew up. Definitely reminds me of the Puget Sound on one of those clear days when you can see the Olympics and Cascades, all those colors are in there. 

The other yarn, thank you, thank you! Such a nice surprise. I have a couple of ideas for it. Hand spun to play with, so happy.  I want to keep the graduation of color, whatever I do.

Thank you!


----------



## Marchwind

I'm so glad it arrived, and that you like it. I numbered those other skiens in the order of graduation as best as I could, but I'm sure you could figure it out yourself. Make sure you post a picture.

I know I should talk, I haven't posted a picture of my scarf from Betty yet either, soon!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

What!!? No pictures?

:sob:

Come ON ladies! Tomorrow? plz?


----------



## Marchwind

That little sobbing guy is sooooo pitiful it makes me want to do anything for him. Poor little guy.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I am not really crying.  I am acting. 
Learned it from WIHH. :gaptooth:


----------



## betty modin

Thank you, Thank you northprairiegirl. What a wonderful surprise to find in my mailbox after this particularly long and trying day: a package in my mailbox-from you! The lovely dark green scarf you knitted will match my long gray woolen coat nicely. I'll wear it with thoughts of you.
The goat's milk lotion feels so soothing-and smells nice too-and I can't wait to try the soap. You are a woman of many talents.
Thanks again, you made my day so much brighter,
betty

I'll send photos when I feel up to the struggle it takes to do so from dial-up service...


----------



## Shazza

Am I the only one waiting on the post now?


----------



## kandmcockrell

No, Shazza, I am still waiting as well. I think mine is taking a tour of the country! 

I am sure it will be well worth the wait!


----------



## Pakalana

Shazza said:


> Am I the only one waiting on the post now?


 Can't imagine it being much longer Shazza.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

Pakalana said:


> Can't imagine it being much longer Shazza.


Nope I am sending mine out to yakeeterrier hopefully this weekend..:sob: it is taking FOREVER!! I am currently filling out college applications...So I should get back to working on those...


----------



## northprairiegir

I am still (patiently!) waiting for mine too.


----------



## Shazza

Pakalana said:


> Can't imagine it being much longer Shazza.


:sing::sing::sing: I got it today Lana....it is beautiful thankyou very much...so soft and squishy, must be the fluff from your Buns lol.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

Shazza said:


> so soft and squishy, must be the fluff from your Buns lol.


I have to admit, it took me a few minutes this morning (I am sleepy) to figure out what was meant by the above. :hysterical: I think I need to go back to bed. :teehee:


----------



## Shazza

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I have to admit, it took me a few minutes this morning (I am sleepy) to figure out what was meant by the above. :hysterical: I think I need to go back to bed. :teehee:


LOL Lana actually says on her note....Angora from my buns....:dance:


----------



## Pakalana

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hysterical:

Didn't even stop to think how that would sound. LOL!!!! 
My rabbits, WIHH. The Buns. 

I'm glad you got it! Yay! :banana02:


----------



## Marchwind

I finally found the time to take and post pictures. Here is my beautiful scarf from Betty and her precious sheep "Jazz". It is so beautiful and soft, the colors are incredible, I love natural colored fleeces. 









Here is a close up of the little sheep from the coop in S. America. It is knit and I'm guessing it is hand knit too.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

The scarf sure looks soft and cuddly, but I just love that little sheep.


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH I know the date stamp is out of whack again. It seems to need to be reset every time I change the batteries :hammer: I was outside ready and poised to take pictures and it askes me stupid questions about the date :hysterical: I'm taking pictures I don't care about no stinkin' date, sheesh!

Yea, I'll fix it now that the pictures are taken :thumb:


----------



## marinemomtatt

Beautiful scarf!!!

I also LOVE the look of Natural Fiber...dyed is fun but kinda limits it's uses.


----------



## mamajohnson

That is gorgeous! love the scarf and the little sheepy. I like the natural color of it! awesome.


----------



## kandmcockrell

WooHoo!!! i got my :sing::bouncy:scarf!!! it is wounderful. So soft, and the color of sun dried hay. Reminds me of growing up and dozing on the hay bales in the sun before grandad put them in the barn.

Just lovely!

And the soap smells devine!!!:banana02::kissy:


----------



## Marchwind

Pictures


----------



## northprairiegir

Is anyone else still waiting for their scarf?


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~

I am waiting to get yankeeterrier's address! The scarf is almost (so close) to being finshed!


----------



## ejagno

northprairiegir said:


> Is anyone else still waiting for their scarf?


I know I've apologized many times but I want to say I am soooooo sorry that my arm injuries went from bad to worse preventing me from completing your scarf on time. I never forgot about you and this scarf and I have struggled through it all together but 
*I FINALLY GOT IT FINISHED!*

I am laundering and blocking it tonight and will get it out to you in tomorrows mail. Again, I apologize to the whole KAL group. It's never fun when one person ends up not receiving their treasure. This was my first KAL and maybe when I'm senile and can't remember this I'll join another one but in the meantime I'll just knit along quietly and enjoy reading about your progresses. I never want this to happen to anyone else on my account. Northernprariegir, you have been so wonderful and patient and I thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Marchwind

Yay Ejahno!!!!!!  Northernprairiegir remember to take pictures when you get your scarf.


----------

